# أعطوني مالديكم من حلول لهذه المشكلة ؟ بودرة الخشب



## م.محمد الكردي (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

لفت نظري في قسم الملتقى العام مشاركة لاحد الأخوة يقول فيها أن أعطوني مشاكلكم 

لأعطيكم حلول واختراعات ، وقررت فعلا أن نتبنى الأسلوب .... والمقصود بالمشاكل في قسمنا

مشاكل في مجال المهدرات والبيئة والبدائل...

والتالي مشكلة أبحث عن حل عملي وسهل ولا يكلف الكثير ...


==========================

مهدرات وبواقي الخشب في مصنع أخشاب

لاحظو الصور التالية:












يوميا يكون هناك ما يزيد عن 8 حاويات من نشارة الخشب .... ماهي الطرق الممكنة للاستفادة منها

وإن أمكن بالتفاصيل أيضا ....

تحية لكم ...........

م.محمد الكردي​


----------



## قندس (3 فبراير 2009)

افضل استخدام لنشارة الخشب في الزراعه وخاصه زراعه الفطر لانه يستخدم لحفظ الرطوبه وبالمناسبه مشروع مربح وبديل عن التربه وفي شارع متل هيك بدات السه الماضيه في الضفه الغربيه باشراف هولندي ومشاريع صغيرة بغزة بس للاسف عدم التصدير اضعفها وفي بعض المصانع بتعمل من النشاره حشوة لخشب جديد يسمى تجاريا دكت لكن جودة رديئه بسعر منخفض


----------



## أحمد الصرايرة (3 فبراير 2009)

*مشكلة التدخين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أحد أهم مشكلات المهدرات والبيئة
..............مشكلة التدخين...............

أظن أن الكل يتفق معي على أهمية هذه المشكلة.
دعوني أتحدث عن هذه المشكلة في الاردن مثلا حيث يصل عدد المدخنين في الاردن الى 33% من السكان البالغ عددهم 5.5 مليون .
بمعنى 1.8 مليون شخص تقريبا 
رقم مخيف أليس كذلك ...........
لا اريد الدخول في المشكلة البيئية مع التأكيد على أهميتها
دعونا ننظر إليها من منظور اقتصادي 
لنفرض أن ثمن ما يدخنه كل شخص 1 دولار يوميا مع أن الرقم الحقيقي أكبر بكثير
على هذا الفرض نحن نتحدث عن 1.8 مليون دولار يوميا .....أين تذهب ؟ تحرق....هل يوجد عاقل يحرق 1.8مليون دولار يوميا.
ليتها تحرق فقط ........................
اذا في الشهر نحن نتحدث عن 54 مليون دولار
في السنة 657 مليون دولار...........رقم كبير أليس كذلك 
- ملاحظة ثمن علبة السجائر ألمانية الصنع تباع في الاردن مايقارب 2دولار بينما تباع في ألمانيا بأضعاف هذا السعر-
أطرح هذه المشكلة بين ايديكم بانتظار حلول واقتراحات واقعية


----------



## قندس (4 فبراير 2009)

رغم وجود مشاكل بيئيه اكبر في الاردن من عوادم السيارات ومحرقه النفايات في الزرقاء لكن المشكله هادي محتاجه الى مراحل بدايه من التوعيه والارشاد لمحاوله التقليل منها في للاجيال القادمه وفرض قوانين تدريجيه للمدخنين الحاليين تبدا من حصر اماكن التدخين والغرامات مع عمل دراسه تشارك فيها مؤسسات الدوله لمعرفه اسباب التدخين(من بطاله وحالات نفسيه وعادات اجتماعيه ...) مع التركيز على الاجيال القادمه لتقليل التدخين خلال 20 سنه القادمه مع العلم اني مدخن شره لكن احاول ان لا يقع غيري في التدخين و خاصه الاجيال القادمه وشكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 فبراير 2009)

- اعتقد ممكن اعادة تدويرها الى ورق او الى كرتون
-في الواقع الشركات الايطالية تصنع الواح من الخشب المكبوس وهذا تستعمل قطعتين خشب جام (الابيض) من الطرفين وتضع النشارة في الداخل وتكبسها ممكن انو تصنع ابواب البيوت مكبوسه ممكن تصنع الواح مكبوسة تبيعها كواد خام يستفاد منها في تصنيع الاثاث مثل ( رفوف المطابخ )او غرف النوم (الدولاب) او الفواصل في محلات الانترنيت 
- او استعمالها كطاقة  حرقها في مرجل لتسخين ماء او لتسخين الماء في محرك بخاري او للطبخ ههههههههه
-


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 فبراير 2009)

مقاعد الكراسي او ميوزة طعام كل الانتاج الماليزي للاثاث خشب مضغوط ومغلف


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة انا بتكلم عن فتات خشب يعني قريب من البودرة .... وبصراحة أفكر بالتالي :

1) هل يمكن معاجلتها كيميائيا لتحول لديزل حيوي كيف ؟

2) هل يوجد أي مادة كيماوية يمكنها تقليص حجم هذه النشارة ؟

3) هل هناك أي طريقة أخرى للاستفادة منها في أي شيء لكن بتكلفة معقولة ؟


----------



## قندس (4 فبراير 2009)

زراعه الفطر مشروع تكلفته اقل من 2000 دولار للدونم ويعتمد على النشارة (البودرة) ومصانع الورق والكرتون موجودة وتستخدمه بس للاسف تكلفة عاليه نسبيا اما الوقود الحيوي بيعتمد على القمح والذرة ...(كربوهيدرات) لمعالجته هما الاخشاب للاسف لا تستخدم عمليا لهذا النوع من الوقود لكن يمكن عمل ارضيات تمنه للاطفال بمزحها بالغراء الابيض او ( المالتينا) كما في الحدائق العامه في يافا و حيفا


----------



## عبدو116 (22 فبراير 2009)

يمكن الأستفادة منها في صناعة الخشب المضغوط


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم موضوع جيد للطرح وفعلا التلوث بشتى انواعه واضح فنحن مثلا في الجزائر العاصمة خاصة تواجهنا حاليا مشكلة الاوساخ المنتشرة في كل مكان والله هذه ليست صورة لبلد مسلم وبدات هذه الظاهرة تتطور عند ظهور اكياس البلاستك واكواب البلاستيك وكل شئ اصبح في البلاستيك فمثلا قديما كان الواحد يدخل مقهى لشرب القهوة في كاس زجاج يعيده الى صاحب المقهى اما الان فاصبح في كاس بلاستيك يرمى به في الشارع و عامل النظافة حيلحق على ايه و ايه وكل شئ اصبح مغلف بالبلاستيك حتى اصبحت اكره هذه المادة والغريب ان الناس تعودو على الاوساخ وكان الامر عاديهذا هو التطور من جانب واحد من المفروض ان استعملنا مادة سنرمي بها ان نوفر كيف وبماذا نتخلص منها


----------



## alsane (22 فبراير 2009)

عمل مكعبات منها عن طريق الكبس واستخدامها في التدفئة , حيث تستخدم هذا النوع في تدفئة Eco houses


----------



## التواتي (22 فبراير 2009)

على أي حال نجارة الخشب لا تضر بالبيئة بل كما علق الأخوة يمكن إستخدامها كسماد ... ولا بد من توفر من يستخدمها كمادة أولية وإلا أمست مشكلة لك .. على أي حال ساحاول أن أسئل من يتعاملون معها.. ربما عندهم الحل
شكرا لك


----------



## ابن سينا (22 فبراير 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> يا جماعة انا بتكلم عن فتات خشب يعني قريب من البودرة .... وبصراحة أفكر بالتالي :
> 
> 1) هل يمكن معاجلتها كيميائيا لتحول لديزل حيوي كيف ؟
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
1.لا أظن ان هناك مانع ولكن قد تظهر مشاكل اخرى مثل نواتج عنلية الإحتراق,وفهي خشب واحد النواتج ثاني اكسيد الكربون,فماذا نفعل به؟
2.توجد طرق في هذا فيضاف مادة لاصقة(غروية) وتضغط ميكانيكيا.
3.توجد طرق اخرى للإستفادة وتستعمل في الدول الباردة حيث تضعط على شكل مكعبات وتستخدم في التدفئة.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 فبراير 2009)

إخواني الأفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية أتقدم بالشكر لأخي الكريم ومشرفنا العزيز محمد الكردي على طرح هذا الموضوع القيّم، كما أشكر إدارة الملتقى على لفت نظري لهذا الموضوع.

ربما تكون مشكلة مخلفات البناء مثل الخرسانات وأسياخ الحديد هي إحدى أهم المشاكل التي تقلقني.
أما فيما يتعلق بنشارة الخشب، فأعتقد أنها مشكلة محلولة في الكثير من الدول، حيث يتم تحويلها لخشب مضغوط ويدخل في الكثير من الصناعات... وقد سبقني أخي محمد طارق محمد في عرض هذا الحل.

سوف أحرص على متابعة هذا الموضوع، إن شاء الله، لما له من قيمة عالية جدا... وتأثير بالغ على البيئة.


----------



## قندس (22 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع جيد للطرح وفعلا التلوث بشتى انواعه واضح فنحن مثلا في الجزائر العاصمة خاصة تواجهنا حاليا مشكلة الاوساخ المنتشرة في كل مكان والله هذه ليست صورة لبلد مسلم وبدات هذه الظاهرة تتطور عند ظهور اكياس البلاستك واكواب البلاستيك وكل شئ اصبح في البلاستيك فمثلا قديما كان الواحد يدخل مقهى لشرب القهوة في كاس زجاج يعيده الى صاحب المقهى اما الان فاصبح في كاس بلاستيك يرمى به في الشارع و عامل النظافة حيلحق على ايه و ايه وكل شئ اصبح مغلف بالبلاستيك حتى اصبحت اكره هذه المادة والغريب ان الناس تعودو على الاوساخ وكان الامر عاديهذا هو التطور من جانب واحد من المفروض ان استعملنا مادة سنرمي بها ان نوفر كيف وبماذا نتخلص منها


 
في غزة الان نظرا لقله المواد الخام يتم تدويرة لدرجه ان كاسات البلاستك تكاد تفقد كنفايات وبسعر زهيد وتستخدم بعد التدوير كسلات او بلاستك لفيش الكهرباء عادة او اي اغراض اخرى اما بصفه عامه هاد مشروع يحتاج دعم حكومي لاعادة التدوير وتوعيه من مؤسسات و مخالفات حكوميه لاعداد اجيال قادرة على الحفاظ على البيئه وتكون ضمن برنامج سلوكي عام من نظافة واخلاق ... والله يوفق الجميع كل بمجهودة


----------



## معماريون (22 فبراير 2009)

نشارة الخشب تدخل في صناعات متعدده 

خشب مضغوط
يمكن خلطه مع مواد لتقوية مواد بنائيه 
يمكن استخدامه كعازل حراري 
يمكن استخدامه في اعمال الديكور 
يمكن استخدامه لتشكيل عناصر مفروشات


----------



## جمعه الصيد (22 فبراير 2009)

أشكر أخي جمال الهمالي اللافي على اثارة هذا الموضوع الجدير بالاهتمام
واتمني له المزيد من التقدم


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

حسب ماعلمت من احد اقاربي يعمل نجار موبيليا وابواب وغرف نوم وماشابه اذكر انه قال لي بان نوعا من الخشب مستعمل بكثرة في بلادنا وهو يسمى m d f حسب ما اذكر وهو مصنوع من نشارة الخسب ومعالج بطريقة فنية معينة لكنني لا اعرف تفاصيها وان احببت يمكن ان اتحرى عن الامر 
والله الموفق


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (22 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ اما بعد _
_التلوث موضوع جميل ويهدف الى الاستفادة العظمى من مخلفات المباني المهدمة والمصانع بمختلف انواعها _

_اما بالنسبة لمخلفات النشارة الخشبية فتباع دائما تتستخدم لحضائر الدواجن_

_اما مخلفات المباني فتمرر للكسارات وممكن اعادة استعمالها كركام للخلطات الاسفلتي__ة_

_او ممكن استعمالها في الردميات المناطق البحرية او المناطق التي تحتاج الى ردم كبير__ة_

_والتلوت البيئي هو التخلص من المواد التي تسبب في تلوت البيئة وتؤثر في صحة الانسان او تسبب اختناق للحياة_

_ العامة. _
_ تحياتي للجميع _


----------



## امير المياحي (22 فبراير 2009)

نحن اذا كنا نتكلم عن التلوث فلا اعتقد ان لنشارة الخشب تاثير على البيئة
التلوث الحاصل في العالم من اثرالانتاج المتزايد للغازات التي تؤثر على الغلاف الحامي للكرة الارضية هو مشكلة العالم الان والتي يحاول البعض ايجاد الحلول لها مع العلم ان جهودهم لاتقاس بشيء امام السيارات والمعامل الجبارة والمؤسسات النفطية وغيرها ومحاولة ايجاد الطاقة البديلة . اضافة الى التلوث النووي الناتج من عمليات التخلص من المخلفات النووية وخاصة في البلدان الفقيرة حيث يعمد حكامها الى دفن مخلفات الدول النووية في اراضي بلدانهم غير أبهين الى مصلحة شعوبهم . طبعا ومنها البلدان العربية للاسف !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## مبتدئه (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع رائع جدا جدا






كنت اتمنى ان يكون ذلك بفتره كوني الان منشغله :34:

اتمنى مشاركتكم في الايام القادمه :56:​


----------



## سيطور (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخينا المشرف على طرح مثل هكذا مواضيع
المبدأ جميل جدا وهو محاولة الاستفادة من مخلفات عمليات التصنيع
أرجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة ولو بسيطة العمل بجدية ومحاولة البحث العلمي الجد
وفقكم الله


----------



## م شريفة (23 فبراير 2009)

الى استاذي المهندس محمد الكردي
بالنسبة الى موضوع الاستفادة من نشارة الخشب فلقد قمنا نحن بلبنان بعمل مشروع للاستفادة من هذة النشارة
والمشروع عبارة عن استخدام نشارة الخشب بالتسخين بدلا من المازوت او الديزل في تسخين الماء الخاص بالتدفئة المركزية او الشوفاج وبصراحة كانت النتائج مذهلة وحاليا نعمل في مجال تسويق هذا المنتج كما انة من الممكن الاستفادة عوضا عن نشارة الخشب بمخلفات او البقايا الناتجة من الزيتون بعد عصرة واستخراج الزيت منه تبقى هناك مادة للنفايات ولكن احتراقها جيد جدا وكذلك يقلل من نسبة استخدام الوقود بنسبة 40 الى 60 %


----------



## العاصفي (23 فبراير 2009)

و الله فكرة احلى من فكرة ،، احي جميع من شاركوا بهذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## المختار الأبيض (24 فبراير 2009)

لقد تعددت أشكال التلوث و الإضرار بالبيئة و تعددت صوره و أصبحت الحياة من حولنا مليئة بكل ما ينغص و يبعث على الانزعاج ... تلوث الضجيج هو أحد الأشكال و الصور و هو يعود في نظري الى ضريبة التقدم التقني من خلال كثرة و سائل المواصلات و ما تحدثه من ضوضاء و كذلك الاستخدام غير الواعي للمعدات الخاصة بالموسيقى التي يستخدمها الشباب اليوم ...

كما أن انبعاث الدخان من المصانع و السيارات له آثار و أضرار كبيرة و كذلك الأنواع المختلفة من التدخين : سجائر و نارجيلة "شيشة" و غيرها ... 
أيضا عدم الاهتمام بشبكات الصرف الصحي هو الآخر مظهر من مظاهر وسبب للتلوث ... 
و لا ننسى كذلك الاعتداء على الغابات و الأشجار الأخرى و زحف المباني عليها .. أي تحويل تلك المساحات الخضراء الى مبان و عمارات شاهقة ... كل ذلك أدى و يؤدي بشكل متزايد الى بيئة غير صحية تؤثر على البشر و على الكائنات الأخرى : حيوانات و نباتات ..

لذلك لا بد من وقفة جادة لمواجهة هذه الظواهر و وضع الحلول الناجعة و العاجلة المدروسة ...


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (24 فبراير 2009)

إن أفضل استخدام لمخلفات الخشب وجميع المخلفات الزراعية هو استخدامه في صناعة مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي والتي يمكن تشكيلها مثل البلاستيك بنفس تقنيات التشكل المعروفة " حقن - سحب - كبس " ويمكن تشكيلها في أي شكل كألواح أو بوردات أو بروفيلات أو لأي شكل يحتاجه المستهلك، ويمككن تصنيع منها أبواب و شبابيك و أعمدة و.... الخ
ومن لديه اهتمام و يريد نسخ الموضوع أو أي جزئية منه، يمكن أن يراسلني على الخاص

وإليكم أولاً ملخص حول الموضوع

الخشب البلاستيكي- فكرة أولية
*الخشب البلاستيكي:*
هو شبيه للخشب ومثله في الشكل ويستخدم بديل عنه ولكنه مصنوع من البلاستيك أو البلاستيك المعاد تدويره ومسحوق الخشب "نشارة الخشب بعد طحنها".
المواد الرئيسية المستخدمة: مسحوق الخشب ومادة بلاستيكية وفى هذه الحالة تسمى المادة المركبة (composite material) والكميات متفاوته حسب المواصفات أو الخبرة العملية، أو الفورميولا.
فيمكن تصنيعه مثلاً من HDPE البولي إيثيلين عالى الكثافة والمنخفض الكثافة المعاد تصنيعه (recycled) بنسب بين 80-100 %.، أو من مادة PVC أو PET و جميع أنواع البلاستيك يمكن استخدامها في تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي، كما أنه تضاف بعض الإضافات الخاصة حسب نوع وخواص المنتج المراد تصنيعه.

*بعض مميزات الخشب البلاستيكي:*

يفضل الخشب البلاستيكي على الخشب العادي بسبب أنه يتميز بـ:
1- ثباته – لا تتغير أبعاده ولا خواصه مع الزمن.
2- لايحتاج لتلوين او اعاده تلوين ولا يصبغ بل لونه منه وفيه ( كما أنه يمكن تلوينه حسب الطلب ).
3- مقاوم للماء والرطوبه.
4- يتحمل حراره الشمس المباشره ولا تتغير ألوانه وصفاته.
5- ثابت كيميائياً - أي مقاوم للمواد الكيميائية ولا يصدأ.
6- مقاوم للحشرات.
7- سهولة التشكيل.
8- يمكن قطعه وتصنيعه بسهولة – النشر -دق المسامير وخلافه.
9- لا يحتاج لصيانه غالبا.
10 - يمكن إعادة تدويره.
وهو مفيد صحيا أكثر من الخشب لأن الخشب حتى يخدم فترة أطول يعالج بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الكيميائية بينما الخشب البلاستيكي فلا يعالج بالمواد الكيميائية ولهذا فهو صديق للبيئة .
وسعره أعلي من الخشب لهذه الاسباب

*تقنية التصنيع:*
التقنيه (Know-how) لم تستعمل للآن في الوطن العربي، وهناك محاولات للتصنيع في السعودية، ويوجد دراسه الجدوي لشركه سابك حول البلاستيك الخشبي وهي بالملايين ؟
وهذه التقنية تعتمد على البثق و السحب ( extrusion ) وبامكان اجراء بعض التحويرات على مصانع بثق خاصة التى تستخدم فى تصنيع مادة PVC خاصة ذات الدبل سكرو (ثنائي الحلزون ) وغيرها.

والصناعات الجديده اسرار وابتكارات و تقنيه التصنيع ( سحب ( extrusion ) وبثق).

*استخدامات الخشب البلاستيكي:*
- الحواجز في الحدائق المنتزهات.
- حواجز لوقف السيارات والدرج والممرات.
- الباليت pallets وحواجز للشاحنات.
- طاولات الحدائق وحواجز لألعاب الأطفال في الحدائق.
- جلسات في المنازل أ و الحدائق.
- أعمدة للإشارات.
- أسقف للمنازل من الخارج.
- الكراسي والابواب ( الاوكرديون ) الجراره
- المطابخ.
- النوافذ والابواب و الطاولات و وغيرها الكثير

وفي رأيي تعتبر هذه الفكرة من أفضل الأفكار التي يمكن بواسطتها الاستفادة من نشارة الخشب والمخلفات الزراعية ـ كقش وقشر الأرز وحطب القطن وغيرها من المخلفات، حيث ينتج العالم العربي كمية كبيرة سنوياً، تصل إلى 71 مليون طن في مصر وحدها.
في حين أن جميع الدول العربية فقيرة في الغابات وتستهلك كميات كبيرة من الأخشاب تقوم باستيرادها جميعاً من الخارج.

وبهذا يمكننا انتاج منتجات ذات جودة عالية ومظهر رائع وبسعر منافس، من مخلفات الخشب ومخلفات البلاستيك، كما أنه بهذه الفكرة نساهم أيضاً في المحافظة على البيئة.


----------



## الرئيس (25 فبراير 2009)

برأيي استخدامها في صناعة الفورميكا فهي تحتاج الى نشارة الخشب


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم

سؤال : هل يوجد أي طريقة علاج كيماوي للخشب تقلص حجمه ؟


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (25 فبراير 2009)

والله ياشباب ياليتني اقدر افتي فهذي الامور انا ماعندي اجابه بس بصراحة موضوعك اوكي و اعتقد الشباب قامو بالواجب..............................:59:


----------



## عظيمه (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتى فى الله نشارة الخشب لها استخدامات عديده جدا كما قال الاخوه الاعزاء سابقا 
ارجو ان نهتم بهاذا الموضوع ونستفيد نه لاقصى درجه ممكنه
تحياتى


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (26 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (26 فبراير 2009)

أنا برأيي ان نجمع هذا الكم الهائل من النشاره وغيرها من المواد الخفيفة السريعة الاشتعال ونقوم بعمل معامل لحرقها ومن ثم توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه من الطاقه الحراريه فنضمن نظافة البيئه من المخلفات الخفيفه ونستعملها في توليد الطاقه النظيفه .
ولا يخفى علي ما للنشارة من استخدامات صناعيه وغيرها كثيرة جدا .
شكرا على طرح الموضوع .


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

حولها الى غاز حيوى يشبه الغاز الطبيعى ويمكنك ضغطه فى اسطوانات وبيعه للناس للطبخ او التدفئة او تسيير السيارات او تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء 

الطريقة سهله جدا و هى حرق الخشب في معزل من الهواء فتحصل على بعض الغازات مثل الهيدروجين والميثان والميثانول و اول اكسيد الكربون وكلها تقبل الاشتعال مع الاكسجين

وابحث في الانترنت عن ال WoodGas

وستجده فى كثير من البلاد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

*woodgas powered truck*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSifqTsde40


\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*Lighting the woodgas generator*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TQnombaS6s&feature=channel


====================================================================


*Milling 2x2 Alder for woodgas fuel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w3-qvJB2io&feature=channel


\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*Woodgas truck on the road*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMQ62qbT7g&feature=channel


\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*Werner's Chevrolet powered by wood gas*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhmTjLZKing&feature=related



\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*Gasifier Stove*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBsG32n_8oc&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

*Ken Boak's backyard powerplant*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz2v4f2UNL0&feature=related



مهندس اعتمد على نفسه لانتاج الطاقة 


=================================================================

*Wood gas car Start*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG8iR5DRLpw&feature=related


=================================================================
*Wood gas tractor*



غاز الاخشاب لتسيير جرار محراث زراعى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF_zFimqTXw&feature=related

====================================================================


*Wood gas Generator*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayLoOnTCS8I&feature=related

====================================================================

*Let's make some Wood gas*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V9FRAqpV2A&feature=related


==============================================================


*Simple Wood gasifier*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgu9BdHeUYg&feature=related


=========================================================================

*wood gasifier - wood gas - free energy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8SEv_FKSPY&feature=related


=====================================================================
*Wood Gasification: Alternative Energy Source*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCtLZWnTuog&feature=related


----------



## تولين1989 (28 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية موضوع مثير جدا للإهتمام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 فبراير 2009)

فكرة رائعة جدا اخي مبتدأ ليونكس


شكرا للجميع على الافكار المميزة ...


----------



## ياسر سمير (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم الأخ محمد الكردي , يمكن الإسفادة منها لعمل حواجز ضد السيول والفيضانات لاسمح الله , والله تعالى أعلم


----------



## م. جمعه النوافله (1 مارس 2009)

الحقيقه موضوع المخلفات بحاجه لمزيد من الدراسه ,ومن الأفضل ان توظف هذه الدراسات في مجال الطاقه البديله ,واتمنى ان تعطي جامعاتنا هذا الموضوع اهميه وخصوصا في مشاريع التخرج وبالذات التخصصات التي لها علاقه بالطاقه
اما عن التدخين فهو مشكله عندنا في الأردن ,ولكن الاحظ ان الناس بدأت تفهم خطورته ,حيث تم منع التدخين في باصات النقل العام مثلا​


----------



## فتى الاجواء (1 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق الاهتمام والله يوفقكم 

تحياتي


----------



## n0n (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

بنسبة لنشارات الخشب توجد لها عدة استخدامات
وخصوصا لاصطبلات الخيل
فهي توضع كأرضية للخيول
وتستهلك بشكل كبير


----------



## عصي الدموع (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحة موضوع رائع خصوصا اني اعمل في شركة لديها مصنع خشبيات واننا لم نستفد منها بتاتا خصوصا ناتي بحاوية النفايات للتخلص منها بدفع النقود لو تكرمتو مساعدتنا خصوصا اننا في المملكة وجدة هل يستفاد منها اثابكم الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

عصي الدموع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بصراحة موضوع رائع خصوصا اني اعمل في شركة لديها مصنع خشبيات واننا لم نستفد منها بتاتا خصوصا ناتي بحاوية النفايات للتخلص منها بدفع النقود لو تكرمتو مساعدتنا خصوصا اننا في المملكة وجدة هل يستفاد منها اثابكم الله




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حولها الى غاز الاخشاب وشغل به مولدات الكهرباء بالمصنع 

1= توفر الاموال المصروفة على فواتير الكهرباء 

2= توفر الاموال المصروفه على التخلص من النفايات 
حيث ان تيل الطريقة لحرق الاخشاب لاينتج عنها دخان اسود بل ان العادم اقل تلوث للبيئة من الطرق العادية لحرق الاخشاب 

ولمزيد من المعلومات راجع الروابط السابقة


----------



## قصي أبو بشار (3 مارس 2009)

اعتقد أنه يمكن الستفادة من نشارة الخشب هذه ضمن موضوع الطاقة البديلة و ما يسمى بالبيوماس


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
متفق تماما نجارة الخشب لاتضر بالبيئة فهي مواد bio-degradables..كالزيوت الصناعية,أو البلاستيك,وغيرها فهي مواد مفبركة synthetiques فهي ملوثة و رسكلتها صعبة ..
بالطبع الإستفادة حسنة لنجارة الخشب,أتمنى التوفيق لصاحب الفكرة.

رئي صواب يحتمل الخطئ


----------



## hhmady (5 مارس 2009)

انا اقول لك الحل ممكن نعملو شاى ونبيعو ونكسب دهب هههههههههههه انا بهذر انا اقول لك فكره حلواممكن نخلطو بمده الفوم ونعمل منه الواح ويوضع على الاسقف لكى لايوصل الحراره اه رئيك فى الفكره دى


----------



## hms_sy (6 مارس 2009)

*استخدام خميرة معدلة وراثيا في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي من المخلفات النباتية*

السلام عليكم

اسمحولي في بداية مشاركتي في هذا القسم الرائع ان اخبركم بالانجاز العلمي المرتقب لحل مشكلة النفايات العضوية غير المستفاد منها 
حيث يمكن البدء بتحويل مخلفات الاخشاب و الاوراق النباتية الحاوية على السللوز الى و قود حيوي من الايتانول الرخيص مما يمكن ان يشكل خطوة كبيرة في مجال انتاج الطاقة عموما


 *عنوان الخبر:* مساع علمية لاستخدام خميرة معدلة وراثيا في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي من المخلفات النباتية






 
_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: الخميرة تستطيع تحليل سكر الزيلوز إلى الايثانول_


*أعلن فريق من الباحثين الألمان من جامعة فرانكفورت عن سعيه لاستخلاص الايثانول مستقبلا من المخلفات النباتية باستخدام أنواع من الخميرة المعدلة وراثيا، ما يُشكل نقلة نوعية في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي. *




 *يسعى فريق من الباحثين الألمان لاستخلاص الايثانول مستقبلا من المخلفات النباتية باستخدام أنواع من الخميرة المعدلة وراثياً. وأفادت جامعة فرانكفورت في ألمانيا الثلاثاء (24 شباط/ فبراير 2009) بأن الخميرة الجديدة، التي تم تطويرها وراثياً، لا تستطيع فقط تحليل سكر الجلوكوز الذي تحلله الخميرة الطبيعية بل تستطيع أيضا تحويل سكر الزيلوز المعروف أيضا بسكر الخشب، وهو ثاني أشهر أنواع السكر وجودا في النباتات، إلى الايثانول الذي يستخدم كوقود طبيعي. 


واستطاع عالم الأحياء الألماني ايكهارد بولس بالتعاون مع زملائه إدخال تعديلات على الخميرة لاستخدامها في تحليل سكر البكتين، المعروف أيضا بسكر أرابينوز، غير أنه أكد أن نجاح فريقه في تحويل سكر الخشب إلى ايثانول يمثل تحولا واضحا على طريق استخلاص الايثانول من المخلفات النباتية، كما أفادت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية.


*التخلص من الاعتماد على المواد الغذائية*




_Bildunterschrift: __Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: الطريقة الجديدة ستقلل من الاعتماد على المواد الغذائية في تصنيع الوقود الحيوي_وتشير بيانات الجامعة إلى أن أهم ما يميز استخلاص الايثانول بالطريقة الجديدة هو عدم اضطرار المصنعين إلى الاعتماد في إنتاج الوقود الطبيعي على المواد الغذائية وحدها مثل الذرة أو الحبوب الأخرى، ما يعني أن إنتاج الوقود الحيوي لن يكون بالضرورة على حساب المواد الغذائية. وأشارت الجامعة إلى أن هذه الطريقة الجديدة في استخلاص الايثانول حصلت بالفعل على براءة اختراع خاصة، ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ استغلالها بشكل تجاري خلال الفترة المقبلة. ويعتبر وقود الايثانول صديقاً للبيئة مقارنة بالبنزين، لكنه ينتج حتى الآن من نباتات تدخل غالبا في غذاء الإنسان مثل الذرة وقصب السكر.

وأدى الطلب المتزايد على الوقود الحيوي في أنحاء العالم إلى ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية النباتية بشكل واضح، ما أثر بشكل كبير على معظم الدول الفقيرة في سعيها لسد الحاجة الغذائية لمواطنيها.




*الحشائش لإنتاج الايثانول* 



_Bildunterschrift: __Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: البكتيريا الموجودة في الخميرة الحالية تستطيع فقط تحليل سكر الجلوكوز_واستطاع عالم الأحياء الألماني ايكهارد بوليس الآن إدخال تعديل وراثي على خميرة البيرة المستخدمة في استخلاص الايثانول بحيث يكمن استخدامها في تخمير نوعين آخرين من السكر الموجود في النباتات وتحويلهما إلى ايثانول. فالبكتيريا الموجودة في الخميرة الحالية تستطيع فقط تحليل سكر الجلوكوز، الذي يوجد على سبيل المثال في حبوب الذرة. وكان يتم حتى الآن التخلص من نوعي السكر الآخرين الموجودين في النباتات وهما سكر الخشب وسكر البكتين أو الأرابينوز كمخلفات نباتية. 


كما تصلح نباتات أخرى مثل الحشائش ومخلفات الخشب أو النباتات، التي تزرع خصيصا بغرض استخدامها في إنتاج الايثانول، لإنتاج هذا النوع من الوقود الحيوي كما أشار بوليس. وعلى الرغم من أن هذه الخمائر المعدلة وراثيا لا تستطيع استخلاص جميع السكر الموجود في هذه المخلفات بشكل كامل إلا أنها تجعل من الممكن زيادة كمية الايثانول المستخلص من نباتات الذرة على سبيل المثال بنسبة 30 بالمائة. وقام الباحثون بإضافة إنزيم بكتيري إلى خميرة البيرة لزيادة قدرتها على استخلاص السكر. 

نقلا عن 

دويتشه فيله + د ب أ "ع.غ"


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (6 مارس 2009)

*إستعمال نجارة الخشب*

السلام عليكم
يمكن إستعمال نجارة الخشب في صناعة أسمدة عضوية للزراعة






أو في الطاقة المتجددة





أو المزيد من خلال الرابط
http://www.retscreen.net/download.php/ar/849/1/Course_bioh_ar.ppt


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (6 مارس 2009)

مشكلة التلوث تحتاج الى مناقشات وتحتاج الى وضع حلول جزريه فنحن فى مصر نعانى من عوادم السيارات بشده ونفايات بعض المصانع والتلوث نتيجة حرق عفش الأرز وعدم نظافة بعض الشوارع


----------



## قندس (8 مارس 2009)

مشكله التلوث في مصر متل كل البلاد العربية محتاجه لعمل من الحكومات والمجتمع المدني والعمل الحكومي من عدة عناصر :
1_وضع قوانبن جديدة
2-تطبيق القوانين القديمه والمستحدثه من نسب التلوث الصناعي المسموح مع تصاريح اماكن المصانع وبعدها عن الكثافه السكانيه وصيانه وترخيص السيارات
3_ايجاد بدائل للمواصلات العامه وشبكاتها صديقه للبيئه 

اما المجتمع المدني عليه موضوع التوعيه العامه وعمل برامج لتحسين العادات السلوكيه للمجتمع التي عادة تاخذ مراحل من التطور وتمتد لسنوات عديده تبدامن تحسين سلوك الجيل الحالي للوصول لجيل قادم احسن سلوكيا وهذا يحتاج دعم من الجميع كل بمجهوده والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## رائد الأحمد (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## فاتح روما (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع 
أظن أن أفضل إستغلال يكون فى الزراعه مثل زراعة الفطر وبذلك نحل مشكلة تناقص التربه الصالحه للزراعه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Magen1409 (20 مارس 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> لفت نظري في قسم الملتقى العام مشاركة لاحد الأخوة يقول فيها أن أعطوني مشاكلكم​
> لأعطيكم حلول واختراعات ، وقررت فعلا أن نتبنى الأسلوب .... والمقصود بالمشاكل في قسمنا​
> ...


 
يحولوها عجينه ويستخدموها في صناعة أوراق كراسات الرسم


----------



## hameedy (24 مارس 2009)

مع أنني لم أستطع قراءة المشاركات كلها إلا أنني سأضع مشاركتي رغم أنه من الممكن أن يكون أحد الإخوة قد اقترح هذا الحل :
من الممكن عمل سماد عضوي من نشارة الخشب وبقايا ورق الأشجار وأغصانها وبقايا النباتات وبقايا الخضار والفواكه وأي بقايا عضوية عن طريق مزجها ووضعها في أكوام فتقوم البكتيريا بتحليل هذه البقايا وينتج عن التحلل حرارة تساوي حوالي 65 درجة مئوية و غاز الميثان الذي من الممكن الاستفادة منه كوقود للمطابخ أو للسيارات وبعد تقليب الخليط كل فترة لتهويته سينتج سماد عضوي ممتاز جدا ً جدا ً وذلك بعد فترة تتراوح بين ستة أشهر إلى سنة حسب نوع المواد والظروف المحيطة .
هذه الفكرة أراها أفضل الأفكار لأنها تنتج لنا الطاقة وتساعد على إنتاج سماد عضوي غير سام وغير ملوث وبالتالي المساعدة على تخصيب التربة وزيادة القدرة الإنتاجية للأراضي الزراعية .


----------



## قندس (29 مارس 2009)

شو القصة !! فيش مشاكل جديدة؟!!


----------



## moustafa afify (31 مارس 2009)

والله ياجماعة الموضوع ده أكدلى إن الأمل موجود لسة 
إن شاء الله بلادنا العربية تتقدم بينا
مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## الزهرة المنكسرة (3 أبريل 2009)

_ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد تقرير باللغة الانكليزية حول اي جهاز من اجهزة المختبرات الطبية من المكونات وطريقة العمل بالتفصيل مع جزيل الشكر_


----------



## palnet2007 (6 أبريل 2009)

سارحة موضوعكم جيد ويحتاج الي المتابعة


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 يوليو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع جيد للطرح وفعلا التلوث بشتى انواعه واضح فنحن مثلا في الجزائر العاصمة خاصة تواجهنا حاليا مشكلة الاوساخ المنتشرة في كل مكان والله هذه ليست صورة لبلد مسلم وبدات هذه الظاهرة تتطور عند ظهور اكياس البلاستك واكواب البلاستيك وكل شئ اصبح في البلاستيك فمثلا قديما كان الواحد يدخل مقهى لشرب القهوة في كاس زجاج يعيده الى صاحب المقهى اما الان فاصبح في كاس بلاستيك يرمى به في الشارع و عامل النظافة حيلحق على ايه و ايه وكل شئ اصبح مغلف بالبلاستيك حتى اصبحت اكره هذه المادة والغريب ان الناس تعودو على الاوساخ وكان الامر عاديهذا هو التطور من جانب واحد من المفروض ان استعملنا مادة سنرمي بها ان نوفر كيف وبماذا نتخلص منها



نحن نواجه نفس هذه المشكلة في السودان نتمني ان يجد الناس حلول لهذه المادة بسرعة و انا اسال المختصين هل يمكن تخمير البلاستيك بحيث يتحول الي مادة اخري ويستفاد من في الوقود او اي فائدة اخري


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يوليو 2009)

طبعاً ياعزيزي كمال_حامد البلاستيك بشكل عام من المواد القابلة لإعادة التصنيع والتدوير وبالتالي يمكن تنظيفه وصهره وتشكيله مرة أخرى ...........مثل الزجاج...
كما يمكن إذابته بمواد خاصة وتحويله إلى وقود ....
كما يمكن إدخاله إلى فرن التغويز مثل معظم المواد التي لا تتلف ولا تتفسخ ولا تتحلل ..... لجعل هذه المواد غازاً ...

ولكن التخمير غير وارد لأنه يحتاج إلى مئات السنوات ...


----------



## يحيى يحيى (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو افادتي حول الخلطات الممكنة للخشب البلاستيكي من حيث المكونات والنسب واي اسرار اخرى عن خذة الصناعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## msmohmd (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

نحن شركة في السعودية ولدينا خطي انتاج خشب بلاستيكي جديدة ولدينا الرغبة ببيعهما لتغيير النشاط 

من لديه الرغبة الاتصال بي على الايميل 

[email protected]

تحياتي*​


----------



## كمال_حامد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي عصام نور الدين علي المعلومة الوافية و الاهتمام . لدي سؤال ماهي المواد التي يمكن ان تدخل في اذابة البلاستيك علي سبيل المثال وهل هناك تجارب عملية في تحويله الي وقود
شكرا اخي عصام


----------



## الخليفه45 (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في هذا الموضوع سوف نتناول الخشب البلاستيكي تعريفه وطرق تصنيعه ومنتجات ... الخ، وسيكون الموضوع عباره عن مناقشات ومداخلات ومن لديه معلومة يدلي بها ومن لديه سؤال يتفضل به وفي البداية وحتى لا يكون هناك تكرار غير مفيد فلقد قمت بتجميع المادة المنشورة في المنتدى ووضعتها هنا حتى يسهل متابعة الموضوع ومن لديه اهتمام و يريد نسخ الموضوع أو أي جزئية منه، يمكن أن يراسلني

وإليكم أولاً ملخص ما نشر بالمنتدى سابقاً


الخشب البلاستيكي- فكرة أولية
الخشب البلاستيكي:
هو شبيه للخشب ومثله في الشكل ويستخدم بديل عنه ولكنه مصنوع من البلاستيك أو البلاستيك المعاد تدويره ومسحوق الخشب.
المواد الرئيسية المستخدمة: مسحوق الخشب ومادة بلاستيكية وفى هذه الحالة تسمى المادة المركبة (composite material) والكميات متفاوته حسب المواصفات أو الخبرة العملية.
فيمكن تصنيعه مثلاً من hdpe الpolyethylene عالى الكثافة والمنخفض الكثافة المعاد تصنيعه (recycled) بنسب بين 80-100 %.، أو من مادة pvc أو pet و جميع أنواع البلاستيك يمكن استخدامها في تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي، كما أنه تضاف بعض الإضافات الخاصة حسب نوع وخواص المنتج المراد تصنيعه.

مميزات الخشب البلاستيكي:

يفضل الخشب البلاستيكي على الخشب العادي بسبب أنه يتميز بـ:
1- ثباته – لا تتغير أبعاده ولا خواصه مع الزمن.
2- لايحتاج لتلوين او اعاده تلوين ولا يصبغ بل لونه منه وفيه ( كما أنه يمكن تلوينه حسب الطلب ).
3- مقاوم للماء والرطوبه.
4- يتحمل حراره الشمس المباشره ولا تتغير ألوانه وصفاته.
5- ثابت كيميائياً - أي مقاوم للمواد الكيميائية ولا يصدأ.
6- مقاوم للحشرات.
7- سهولة التشكيل.
8- يمكن قطعه وتصنيعه بسهولة – النشر -دق المسامير وخلافه.
9- لا يحتاج لصيانه غالبا.
وهو مفيد صحيا أكثر من الخشب لأن الخشب حتى يخدم فترة أطول يعالج بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الكيميائية بينما الخشب البلاستيكي فلا يعالج بالمواد الكيميائية ولهذا فهو صديق للبيئة .
وسعره أعلي من الخشب لهذه الاسباب

الألات المستخدمة لصنع الخشب البلاستيكى:

بالنسبه للميكنه أو الآ لات فغاليه الثمن وهي بين البثق و السحب ( extrusion )
الماكينات
1- كساره لتقطيع مخلفات الخشب.
2- مجفف لتجفيف مخلفات الخشب من الرطوبة لدرجة مناسبة.
3- خلاط لخلط المخلفات مع البلاستيك بنسب معينه و 5 % مواد اضافيه.
4- ماكينه سحب ( extrusion ) لإنتاج الألواح ومكابس تشكيل للمنتج.
والناتج يمكن أن يكون علي هيئه حبيبات كالبلاستيك الخام أو يسحب ( extrusion ) في شكل ألواح أو يصب على هيئة زوايا وأشكال مختلفة، حسب الاسطمبات المطلوبة.

تقنية التصنيع:
التقنيه (know-how) لم تستعمل للآن في الوطن العربي، وهناك محاولات للتصنيع في السعودية، ويوجد دراسه الجدوي لشركه سابك حول البلاستيك الخشبي وهي بالملايين ؟
وهذه التقنية تعتمد على البثق و السحب ( extrusion ) وبامكان اجراء بعض التحويرات على مصانع بثق خاصة التى تستخدم فى تصنيع مادة pvc خاصة ذات الدبل سكرو (ثنائي الحلزون ) وغيرها.

والصناعات الجديده اسرار وابتكارات و تقنيه التصنيع ( سحب ( extrusion ) وبثق) فلنبحث في الشركات العالميه ويمكن مراسلتهم للحصول على الاسعار .


استخدامات الخشب البلاستيكي:
- الحواجز في الحدائق المنتزهات.
- حواجز لوقف السيارات والدرج والممرات.
- الباليت pallets وحواجز للشاحنات.
- طاولات الحدائق وحواجز لألعاب الأطفال في الحدائق.
- جلسات في المنازل أ و الحدائق.
- أعمدة للإشارات.
- أسقف للمنازل من الخارج.
- الكراسي والابواب ( الاوكرديون ) الجراره
- المطابخ.
- النوافذ والابواب و الطاولات و وغيرها الكثير
مقدمة
يرجع مصطلح " مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي " إلى أي عدد من المركبات التي تحتوي على الخشب (في أي شكل من الاشكال) وبوليمر polymers إما ثيرموبلاستيك thermoplastic أو ثيرموسيت thermosets .
الثيرموسيت thermosets أو thermoset polymers عبارة عن البلاستيك الذي تيم تشكيله مرة واحدة ولايمكن إعادة صهره بالحرارة – أو هي البوليمرات التي تتصلد بالحرارة، وتشمل راتنجات الإيبوكسي epoxies والفينولات phenolics، وهي لدائن مألوفة كثيراً في صناعة منتجات الغابات.
يرجع تاريخ مركبات الخشب ثرموسيت إلى أوائل القرن العشرين. فكان أول مركب تم تسويقه تحت الاسم التجاري bakelite يتكون من الفينول - فورمالديهايد و دقيق الخشب. وكان أول استخدام تجاري تم تسجيله كانت عصا التحكم –تغيير السرعات – في سيارات رولز رويس في عام 1916(gordon 1988) .
الثرموبلاستيك thermoplastics ( البلاستيك الحراري) تشمل جميع أنواع البلاستيك التي تلين بالحرارة و تتصلد بالتبريد و يمكن إعادة صهرها مراراً، مثل البولي إيثلين pe والبولي بروبلينpp، و بولي كلوريد الفينيل pvc.
الثرموبلاستيك تستخدم لصنع منتجات تجارية كثيرة متنوعة، مثل عبوات الحليب، اكياس البقاله، وتجليد الحوائط في المنازل والمكاتب. وعلى النقيض من مركبات الخشب ثيرموسيت فإن مركبات الخشبثرموبلاستيك شهدت نمواً هائلا في الولايات المتحدة في السنوات الاخيرة.
وسوف نتناول حصراً مركبات الخشب ثرموبلاستيك، والآن في معظم الأحيان عندما يكون الحديث عن مركبات الخسب البلاستيك، فإنه يفهم مباشرة بأن البلاستيك يشير دائماً إلى الثرموبلاستيك.
إن ميلاد صناعة مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي تضمن التفاعل بين إثنين من الصناعات لا علاقة بينهما تاريخياً وذلك لاختلاف الأسس المعرفيه والخبرات والمنظورات المستقبلية. وهما صناعة منتجات الغابات وصناعة البلاستيك.
إن صناعة منتجات الغابات، صناعةٌ لها مزيد من الخبرة الكبيرة والموارد في أسواق منتجات مواد البناء، و تتمركز طرق الإنتاج حول عمليات تشكيل ومعالجة الخشب النمطية مثل: النشر، التكسية، التسوية، اللصق ... الخ.
أما عمليات صناعة اللدائن البلاستيكيه فإن لديها معرفة بعمليات تشكيل البلاستيك، والتي تتمركز حول العمليات التكنولوجة للتشكيل بالبثق extrusion أو القولبة ( الصب ) بالحقن ( injection molding ) injection molding أو القولبة بالكبس compression molding. ولا عجب أن بعض أوائل شركات الانتاج لمركبات الخشب البلاستيكي والتي تمتلك خبرة في كل من الخشب والبلاستيك أصبحت نافذة للمُصنعين.
1. نبذة تاريخية
إن مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي تُنتج منذ عقود عديدة في الولايات المتحدة، إلا أنها أُنتجت حتى قبل ذلك في أوروبا. و معظم النمو الرئيسي في الولايات المتحدة، و لم ذلك يحدث إلا منذ وقت قريب نسبيا.
وفي عام 1983، بدأ المخزن الأميركي للخشب، الذي هو الآن جزء من شركة لير في شيبويجان وويسكونسن في انتاج ألواح مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي للأجزاء الداخلية للسيارات باستخدام تكنولوجيا البثق الإيطاليه extrusion (schut 1999).
يتم بثق بولي بروبلين مع حوالي 50 ٪ من دقيق الخشب وتحويله إلى ألواح مسطحة ومن ثم تمَّ تشكيلها إلى أشكال مختلفة من لوحات أجزاء السيارات الداخلية. هذا هو واحد من أول تطبيقات تكنولوجيا مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي الرئيسية في الولايات المتحدة.

في أوائل التسعينات، بدأت كل من شركة تكنولوجيات التدوير البيئية المتقدمة (aert, junction ، تكساس) و شركة موبيل الكيميائية والتي أصبحت معروفة باسم تريكس (مانشيستر، فرجينيا) فى انتاج مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي الصلبة التي تتألف من البولي إثيلين و حوالي 50 ٪ من الألياف الخشبيه. هذه المركبات تم بيعها كأسطح خشبية ( سطح علوي لتغطية الأسقف) والجسور و للمقاعد في الحدائق و لوحات المناظر الطبيعيه، مقاعد وتجميل الحدائق وطرابيزات النزهة والأرضيات الصناعية، وأصص النباتات (يوونغكويست 1995). لقد تم طحن مركبات مماثلة لاستخدامها في تكسية أجزاء النوافذ والأبواب. إن سوق الأسطح اليوم هي أكبر سوق لمركبات الأخشاب البلاستيكيه وأسرعها نمواً.
وكذلك في أوائل التسعينات، شركة سترانديكس strandex ( ماديسون ، ويسكونسن) سجلت براءة اختراع لتكنولوجيا تصنيع مركبات ذات محتوى عالي من ألياف الخشب في الشكل النهائي مباشرة دون الحاجة الى مزيد من الطحن أو التشكيل. و استمرت شركة سترانديكس في ترخيص التكنولوجيا المتطوره.
ولقد بدأت شركة اندرسون andersen (bayport, mn) ، في انتاج مركبات البولي فينيل كلوريد pvc المقوى بالألياف الخشبيه لغرض تصنيع الأبواب الفرنسية عام 1993. مزيد من التطور أدى إلى صناعة مركبات الخشب _ pvc pvc– خط النوافذ (schut 1999) هذه المنتجات أعطت لشركة أندرسون الفرصة لإعادة تدوير النفايات الخشبيه والبلاستيكيه الناتجة من عمليات التشكيل لكليهما. ولقد استمر سوق مركبات الأخشاب البلاستيكية للنوافذ والأبواب فى النمو.
وفي عام 1996، بدأ العديد من الشركات الأمريكية بانتاج حبيبات من خامات الخشب أو غيرها من الألياف الطبيعيه والبلاستيك. توفر هذه الشركات المنتج في صورة حبيبات لكثير من مُصنِعي المنتج النهائي الذين لا يريدون خلط الخامات الخاصة به ( البلاستيك والخشب ). ومنذ منتصف التسعينات، وأنشطة صناعة الأخشاب البلاستيكيه المركبة تزداد بشكل مثير.
إن التكنولوجيا تتطور بسرعة وبدأ العديد من المصنعين في إنتاج مركبات الأخشاب البلاستيكية. وبالرغم أن صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي المركب ليس إلا جزء من المائة من إجمالى صناعة المنتجات الخشبيه (سميث 2001)، إلا أنها أحرزت تقدماً هاماً فى أسواق محددة. إن مصنعين المنتج النهائي حالياً هم خليط رائع من المصنعين الصغار والكبار لكل من البلاستيك والأخشاب. و طبقاً لدراسة السوق الحديث، فإن سوق الأخشاب البلاستيكيه المركبه قد مَثَّلَ 320،000 طن متري (700 مليون باوند) في عام 2001، ويتوقع أن يزداد الحجم إلى أكثر من الضعف بحلول عام 2005 (mapleston 2001b) إن الوضع والتطورات في صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي المركب أيضاً تُرصد عن كثب من شركاءprincipia وكذلك شركات الأعمال الدولية للاستشارات الصناعة.
وفي عام 2003، استعرض شركاء principia التطورات و الاتجاهات الحديثة (morton et al.2003) ففى أمريكا الشمالية أكثر من 67 مشروع لإنتاج مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي أنتجتوا 590.000 طن قيمتها $700.000 دولار. كانت الغالبيه العظمى من الإنتاج مواد أُنتجت بطريقة البثق لأغراض الأسطح، مع كميات أقل للبروفيلات المستخدمة في النوافذ، و السكك الحديدية، وفي وسائل النقل، وغيرها من الاستخدامات في البنية الأساسية. ومن المتوقع أن يزيد الطلب بمعدل سنوى يبلغ 14 ٪ خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة، وستبلغ الزياده الإجماليه 290 ٪ بحلول عام 2010. وكما كان متوقعاً فإن زيادات هامة في الإنتاج حاصلة في أوروبا واليابان.
في عام 1991، عقد في ماديسون، ويسكونسن madison, wisconsin أول مؤتمر دولي عن مركبات ألياف الخشب البلاستيكي، ( بحضور حوالى 50 عضواً)، بهدف الجمع بين الباحثين وممثلي الأوساط الصناعية سواء من صناعات البلاستيك أو من صناعات منتجات الغابات لتبادل الافكار والتكنولوجيا حول مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي.
مؤتمر مماثل شقيق للمؤتمر السابق بعنوان ( التقدم في مركبات ألياف الخشب البلاستيكي) بدأ انعقاده في السنة التالية في تورنتو-أاونتاريو، toronto, ontario, ، ويُقام كل سنتين. إن هذه المؤتمرات قد نمت باطراد خلال التسعينات، وفي عام 2003 في ماديسون أقيم المؤتمر الدولي السابع حول مركبات الخشب ( الألياف الطبيعيه ) و البلاستيك وحضر المؤتمر أكثر من 400 من المؤتمرين.
ولقد أقيمت مؤتمرات إضافية فى أمريكا الشمالية وأماكن أخرى حول العالم كما نما كل من الاهتمام والسوق لهذه المركبات.




معادلة الخشب البلاستيكي
خشب + مصهور البلاستيك + مواد رابطة = خلط = خشب بلاستيك
لإخوة الكرام
وعدتكم بدراسة عن موضوع الخشب البلاستيكي وأنا حاولت فعلا إنتاج هذا الخشب ونجحت إلي حد ما ولكني أريد مزيدا من الدعم وتقبل السوق للمنتج الجديد وعدم وجود أسطمبات كافية وهذا هو المشروع مدعوم بالصور
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله وبعد

فإن هدف المشروع هو تحويل جميع المخلفات الخشبية والبلاستيكية الضارة بالبيئة إلي مواد جديدة خشبية ذات جودة عالية تساهم في الإعمار ودون الحاجة إلي تقطيع الغابات والإضرار بالغطاء النباتي لأرضنا

ما هو المشروع :-

هو تخليق مادة جديدة تقاوم العيوب الأساسية للخشب وذلك بتحويل جميع المواد الخشبية إلي بودرة وتحويل جميع المواد البلاستيكية إلي بودرة ثم خلط هذه المواد مع المواد المساعدة داخل خلاطة عملاقة وقوية وبعد ذلك نأخذ هذا المخلوط ونضعه داخل قوية ومع التسخين والمواد المساعدة يصبح هذا المخلوط متجانس يتم حقن ( injection molding )ه في Molds ( molds ) أو سحب ( extrusion )ه علي حسب الحاجة.

مميزات المنتج الجديد
أولا :-
الصلابة الشديدة : ومع الاختبارات تبين أنه أقوي من الخشب بخمس مرات بالإضافة إلي خلوه من عيوب الخشب الطبيعية مثل العقدة والتقوس وغيرها بالإضافة إلا أن ألياف النسيج الجديد ألياف شبكية تعطيه قوة ومتانة وليست ألياف طولية مثل الخشب
ثانيا :-
مقاومته للماء : لان مغطي بطبقة بلاستيكية وغير قابل للتمد والانكماش حسب الاختبارات المعملية ولذلك فهو مثالي للمنجعات السياحية والمناطق القريبة من البحر والمسطحات المائية وأبواب الحمامات وغيرها
ثالثا :-
مقاومته للأفات الطبيعية : ومنها النمل الأبيض والأرضة وجميع القوارض
رابعا :-
سهولة التشكيل لهذه المواد الجديدة حسب الحاجة وذلك عن طريق سحب ( extrusion )ها أو حقن ( injection molding )ها في Molds ( molds )
خامسا :-
سهولة التلوين لهذه المادة حسب الألوان المختارة وبالنسب المحددة .

مجالات استخدام المادة الجديدة :.
يمكن استعمالها بديلا لجميع المنتجات الخشبية مع الفرق في المتانة والجودة مثل :-
1- صنع ألواح جاهزة بالمقاسات المختارة
2- صنع خشب الأرضيات ( الباركية ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المقاومة للأرضةوالماء
3- ممكن استخدامها بديلا عن قواطع الألمونيوم لصنع الشبابيك والمطابخ

4- يمكن استخدامها بديلا عن المطابخ وذلك بصبها مباشرة حسب المقاسات المحددة
5- يمكن صناعة الأبواب وحلق الأبواب منها
باختصار هذه المادة الجديدة تفتح لنا مجالات لا حدود لها
متطلبات المشروع :
المكان المجهز بكهرباء عالية تصل الي 2000 أمبير
الماكينات المساعدة :-
1- منشار كبير
2- تقطيع الاخشاب الي قطع صغيرة
3- نقل القطع الصغيرة الي الطاحونة
4- طحن القطع الصغيرة وتحويلها إلي بودرة
5- نقل البودرة إلي الخلاط
6- تقطيع الكتل البلاستيكية
7- غسل البلاستيك
8- نقل البلاستيك الي طاحونة البلاستيك
9- طحن البلاستيك
10- ماكينة نقل البودر الي الخلاط
11- خلاط كبير عملاق

12- خزان مياه كبير مع مبرد كبير لتبريد المياه الداخل للماكينات
13- كومبرسور 5 بار


الماكينات الأساسية

سحب ( extrusion ) كبيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات

سحب ( extrusion ) صغيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات

حقن ( injection molding ) متوسطة وتتكون من ثلاث وحدات

القوالب ( molds ) الاساسية :-
هذا بالنسبة للبداية وكمرحلة أولي
1- قالب ( molds ) لصنع حلق الباب
2- قالب ( molds ) لصنع الباب
3- قالب ( molds ) لصنع ألواح الباركيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله وبعد

فإن هدف المشروع هو تحويل جميع المخلفات الخشبية والبلاستيكية الضارة بالبيئة إلي مواد جديدة خشبية ذات جودة عالية تساهم في الإعمار ودون الحاجة إلي تقطيع الغابات والإضرار بالغطاء النباتي لأرضنا

ما هو المشروع :-

هو تخليق مادة جديدة تقاوم العيوب الأساسية للخشب وذلك بتحويل جميع المواد الخشبية إلي بودرة وتحويل جميع المواد البلاستيكية إلي بودرة ثم خلط هذه المواد مع المواد المساعدة داخل خلاطة عملاقة وقوية وبعد ذلك نأخذ هذا المخلوط ونضعه داخل قوية ومع التسخين والمواد المساعدة يصبح هذا المخلوط متجانس يتم حقن ( injection molding )ه في Molds ( molds ) أو سحب ( extrusion )ه علي حسب الحاجة.

مميزات المنتج الجديد
أولا :-
الصلابة الشديدة : ومع الاختبارات تبين أنه أقوي من الخشب بخمس مرات بالإضافة إلي خلوه من عيوب الخشب الطبيعية مثل العقدة والتقوس وغيرها بالإضافة إلا أن ألياف النسيج الجديد ألياف شبكية تعطيه قوة ومتانة وليست ألياف طولية مثل الخشب
ثانيا :-
مقاومته للماء : لان مغطي بطبقة بلاستيكية وغير قابل للتمد والانكماش حسب الاختبارات المعملية ولذلك فهو مثالي للمنجعات السياحية والمناطق القريبة من البحر والمسطحات المائية وأبواب الحمامات وغيرها
ثالثا :-
مقاومته للأفات الطبيعية : ومنها النمل الأبيض والأرضة وجميع القوارض
رابعا :-
سهولة التشكيل لهذه المواد الجديدة حسب الحاجة وذلك عن طريق سحب ( extrusion )ها أو حقن ( injection molding )ها في Molds ( molds )
خامسا :-
سهولة التلوين لهذه المادة حسب الألوان المختارة وبالنسب المحددة .

مجالات استخدام المادة الجديدة :.
يمكن استعمالها بديلا لجميع المنتجات الخشبية مع الفرق في المتانة والجودة مثل :-
1- صنع ألواح جاهزة بالمقاسات المختارة
2- صنع خشب الأرضيات ( الباركية ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المقاومة للأرضةوالماء
3- ممكن استخدامها بديلا عن قواطع الألمونيوم لصنع الشبابيك والمطابخ

4- يمكن استخدامها بديلا عن المطابخ وذلك بصبها مباشرة حسب المقاسات المحددة
5- يمكن صناعة الأبواب وحلق الأبواب منها
باختصار هذه المادة الجديدة تفتح لنا مجالات لا حدود لها
متطلبات المشروع :
المكان المجهز بكهرباء عالية تصل الي 2000 أمبير
الماكينات المساعدة :-
1- منشار كبير
2- تقطيع الاخشاب الي قطع صغيرة
3- نقل القطع الصغيرة الي الطاحونة
4- طحن القطع الصغيرة وتحويلها إلي بودرة
5- نقل البودرة إلي الخلاط
6- تقطيع الكتل البلاستيكية
7- غسل البلاستيك
8- نقل البلاستيك الي طاحونة البلاستيك
9- طحن البلاستيك
10- ماكينة نقل البودر الي الخلاط
11- خلاط كبير عملاق

12- خزان مياه كبير مع مبرد كبير لتبريد المياه الداخل للماكينات
13- كومبرسور 500 رطل


الماكينات الأساسية

سحب ( extrusion ) كبيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات

سحب ( extrusion ) صغيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات

حقن ( injection molding ) متوسطة وتتكون من ثلاث وحدات

القوالب ( molds ) الاساسية :-
هذا بالنسبة للبداية وكمرحلة أولي
1- قالب ( molds ) لصنع حلق الباب
2- قالب ( molds ) لصنع الباب
3- قالب ( molds ) لصنع ألواح الباركيه
عندي صور لكل الماكينات المطلوبة وقد زرت عدة مصانع في هونج كونج والصين متخصصة في إنتاج الخشب البلاستيكي وهناك شركات تصنع بيوت كاملة جاهزة من الخشب البلاستيكي
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام أن نتعاون حتي ندخل هذه التقنية وعلي أوسع نطاق الي بلادنا
أبو عبد العزيز - الرياض
البلاستيكي
صناعة
الغد

يتم تصنيع مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي ( بلاستيك وود كمبوزيتس ) وفقاً لبراءة اختراع فورميولا بتقنية تعتمد على خلط خاص لمكونات بلاستيكية مع ألياف طبيعية من الخشب أو المنتجات الزراعية الثانوية، بعد معالجتها معالجة خاصه وتجهيزها لكي تتجانس بقوة مع البلاستيك بطرق خلط مبتكرة. وذلك للحصول على المزايا المزدوجة للمنتج الجديد ( حيث يجمع بين خواص البلاستيك بالإضافة لخواص الخشب)، فالمكونات البلاستيكية تحمي الخشب من المياه والحشرات بينما يقوم الخشب بحماية البلاستيك من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ويمد المنتج الجديد بنسيج وصلابة البلاستيك ومتانة الخشب معاً.
مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي، WPCs تتكون من عدة عناصر أهمها مواد بوليمرية "بلاستيكية" " طبيعية أو صناعية"، مع مواد مالئة عضوية "معظم المواد السليلوزية" والمحسنة بالإضافات الكيميائية.


ظهرت أول شركة لانتاج للبروفيلات من الخشب البلاستيكي في السويد في عام 1977. في ذلك الوقت و للحد من التكلفة النهائية للمنتجات تم إضافة 30 % من دقيق الخشب إلى مركبات البي في سي. ولم تكن التجربه ناجحة جداً – وكان الطلب على المنتج في الأسواق منخفضا، ومعدل الإهلاك في معدات التصنيع كان على العكس من ذلك مرتفعاً. ولذلك فقد تأخر التطور في هذا المجال ولم تستأنف إلا في التسعينات من القرن العشرين، والملفت للانتباه هو استئنافها في عدة بلدان في وقت واحد وهي : فنلندا ، السويد ، ألمانيا ، ايطاليا ، هولندا ، اليابان والولايات المتحدة.

تطور المعدات والتكنولوجيا الحديثة أدت إلى أداء أكثر قبولا للإنتاج، والألياف الخشبية التي كانت تعتبر حشواً "مادة مالئة"معيباً، أصبحت اليوم عنصرا أساسيا من عناصر المواد المركبة.
مفهوم مركبات البوليمر مع الخشب يجمع بين مجموعة واسعة من الخلطات التي تحوي مجموعة من المواد الأساسية مما يجعل كل منها يتمتع بخصائص فريدة من نوعها.
خواص المنتج الفريدة:
يفضل الخشب البلاستيكي على الخشب العادي بسبب أنه يتميز بـ:

أولا: الصلابة الشديدة : ومع الاختبارات تبين أنه أقوي من الخشب من 3 إلى 5 مرات ( حسب نوع الخشب أو الفايبر المستخدم ) بالإضافة إلي خلوه من عيوب الخشب الطبيعية مثل العقدة والتقوس وغيرها بالإضافة إلا أن ألياف النسيج الجديد ألياف شبكية تعطيه قوة ومتانة وليست ألياف طولية مثل الخشب، وهذا يعطيه القوة والمتانة في تحمل الإجهادات والأحمال.

ثانيا: الثبـــات
ثابت فيزيائياً- لا تتغير أبعاده مع الزمن.
يتحمل حراره الشمس المباشره وتتغير ألوانه ببطيء شديد أبطأ من الخشب الصلب، ومقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسيجية.

ثابت كيميائياً - أي مقاوم للمواد الكيميائية ولا يصدأ، فمقاومته للكيماويات العضوية وغير العضوية بدرجه ممتازة وفعالة لذلك ينصح بإستخدام هذه الألواح في المختبرات الطبية والصناعية والتطبيقية والتعليمية لما تتمتع به من خصائص تمكنها من أن تكون المادة الأفضل بين كل ما هو موجود ومتاح فهي مواد آمنة وصحية وصديقة للبيئة وعملية وبالسعر الأفضل وتدوم وقت أطول.

ثابت جوياً- مقاومته للعوامل الجوية والمناخية أفضل بكثير من الخشب الصلب.

ثالثا: مقاومته للماء: ذو مقاومة عالية للرطوبة والماء وذلك لان سطحه مغطي بطبقة بلاستيكية (غير محبة للماء) لا تمتص الماء ولا الرطوبة و لاتسمح له بالتوغل داخل الجزيئات، كما أنه غير قابل للتمد والانكماش حسب الاختبارات المعملية ولذلك فهو مثالي للمنتجعات السياحية والمناطق القريبة من البحر والمسطحات المائية وأبواب الحمامات وغيرها.
رابعا :مقاومته للأفات الطبيعية: ومنها النمل الأبيض والأرضة وجميع القوارض والحشرات والفطريات.
خامسا: سهولة التلوين: لهذه المادة حسب الألوان المختارة وبالنسب المحددة ( الأزرق ، والأخضر ، والأحمر ، والأصفر الباهت ، الرمادي ، والأسود ) أو الاكتفاء بلون المنتج الطبيعي.


سادساً: المنتجات الخشبية ذات مظهر أفضل.
سابعاً: سهولة غسلها وتنظيفها بالمنظفات العادية نظراً لمقاومته العالية للماء والكيمياويات.
ثامــنـاً : تنوع منتجاته الناتج عن سهولة التشكيل والمعالجة وإعادة التدوير: لهذه المواد الجديدة حسب الحاجة وذلك عن طريق سحبها أو حقنها في قوالب، كما أنه من السهل إعادة تدويرها واسترجاع خاماتها بعد انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي.



تاسعاً: التصنيع النهائي : يمكن قطعه ومعالجته وتصنيعه وتركيبه بسهولة – فهو سهل الـقـطــع والــنـــشـــــر و دق المسامير ، الـكبس، التفريز، الثني على الساخن، اللحام، واللصق، الدهان والطبع.

عاشراً : الأداء : تتميز بسهولة تركيبها وقوة مقاومتها للأحوال الجوية وتحملها للإستخدامات الشاقة مما يجعلها من المواد المثالية لأعمال البناء والفنون والزخرفة.
- لا يحتاج لصيانه غالبا، وإذا احتاج فصيانته سهلة لا تتطلب تكنولوجيات عالية.
- ضمان من 5 : 10 سنوات
وهو مفيد صحيا أكثر من الخشب لأن الخشب حتى يخدم فترة أطول يعالج بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الكيميائية بينما الخشب البلاستيكي فلا يعالج بالمواد الكيميائية ولهذا فهو صديق للبيئة .
مجالات استخدام خامات مواد WPCs الجديدة:

يمكن استعمالها بديلا لجميع المنتجات الخشبية مع الفرق في المتانة والجودة مثل:-

1- صنع ألواح جاهزة بالمقاسات المختارة.
2- صنع خشب الأرضيات ( الباركية ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المقاومة للأرَضَة والماء.
3- ممكن استخدامها بديلا عن قواطع الألمونيوم لصنع الشبابيك والمطابخ.
4- يمكن استخدامها بديلا عن المطابخ وذلك بصبها مباشرة حسب المقاسات المحددة.
5- يمكن صناعة الأبواب وحلق الأبواب منها.


ويصنع حالياً من مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي المنتجات التالية:

شينات من الخشب البلاستيكي بعرض الشبت 122 سم والطول 244 سم أو 3 متر أو 6 متر أو حسب الحاجة

بلتات النقل من الخشب البلاستيكي


أعمدة مربعة ومدورة مصمتة ومجوفة وألواح بأشكال مختلفة وسماكات متعددة حسب الطلب.
ويمكن سدها بالكامل لإنتاج حوائط تجمع لتصبح منزل خفيف وسهل الفك والتركيب في أماكن أخري


عناصر وأجزاء و قطع الغيار الداخلية السيارات



الباركيه والألواح والجسور، وأرضيات الأرصفة، بما في ذلك الغرف الرطبة والحمامات والمسابح ... الخ.


الأسوار و فواصل عزل الصوت و السياج وحواجز الكباري والجسور، الخ.


أسوار وسلالم الحدائق، أسوار المسابح والشواطئ، ألواح الأرضيات وجوانب الدرج (الدرابزين).


الأبواب والنوافذ وحلق وإطارات وعتبات الأبواب والنوافذ


الأرضيات والفواصل وديكور تكسيه الحوائط

الأسقف المعلقة والحوائط والأرضيات والتصميمات الداخلية والديكورات



عناصر تصميم وتجميل المناظر الطبيعية، والأثاث للمقاهي، وأحواض الزهور ، وصناديق المهملات و و ألواح لمقاعد الحدائق المنتزهات والأثاث في الهواء الطلق


أثاث المطابخ والحمامات



حواجز وفواصل الطرق والكباري و أساس الإنشاءات بما فيها الجسور المائية


وهكذا تتعد المنتجات حسب نوع الاستخدام وهذه ميزة أخرى يتميز بها الخشب البلاستيكي عن غيره وهذا يعطي وفرة في الماركات أو الأنواع للخشب فيكون هناك نوع للاستخدام خارج المنزل outdoor والآخر للاستخدام داخل المنزل indoor ونوع ضد الحريق ونوع مقاوم للصدمات الخ ............... وهكذا
وباختصار هذه المادة الجديدة تفتح لنا مجالات لا حدود لها بعون الله وتوفيقه
كيف يمكن تحقيقها هذا التنوع الكبير وتلك الخصائص الفريدة والمتعددة :
يمكن للخبراء والمتخصصين التعامل مع مكونات وخلطات المركبات الجديدة وإنتاج خلطات بمواصفات حسب الطلب

1- بتفاوت نسب عناصر الخليط،
2- اختلاف عملية التشكيل،
3- خيارات شكل المنتج النهائي
4- غير ذلك من خصائص عملية الإنتاج.
لدينا الخبرة الكافية لتصنيع منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي في أي شكل وبمواصفات متنوعة لاستخدامات مختلفة في شتى المجالات ومنها المنتجات المقاومة للحرائق، والمقاومة للصدمات وغيرها، كل ذلك بجودة عالية تتطابق مع المواصفات العالمية.
كما يمكننا تصنيع الماكينات وتوريدها لتشغيل مصانع
كما يمكننا عمل دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية والبيئية والتسويقية.
نستطيع توريد خطوط إنتاج حسب الطلب
كما يمكننا الاشراف على تركيبها والانتاج الأولي
وفيما يلي الماكينات المطلوبه
1: ماكينه فرم وخلط الخشب والبلاستيك
2: ماكينة لعمل اسطمبات وفورم صب
3: ماكينة صهر الخلطه وانتاج شيت
4: ماكينة حقن بلاستيك فورم
5: ماكينة تقطيع وتسويه
6: ماكينة رش ودهان فرن 
خطة عمل لمصنع الاخشاب البلاستيكية
مقدمه
الخشب
البلاستيكي
صناعة
الغد
الواعدة

يتم تصنيع مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي ( بلاستيك وود كمبوزيتس ) وفقاً لبراءة اختراع فورميولا بتقنية تعتمد على خلط خاص لمكونات بلاستيكية مع ألياف طبيعية من الخشب أو المنتجات الزراعية الثانوية، بعد معالجتها معالجة خاصه وتجهيزها لكي تتجانس بقوة مع البلاستيك بطرق خلط مبتكرة. وذلك للحصول على المزايا المزدوجة للمنتج الجديد ( حيث يجمع بين خواص البلاستيك بالإضافة لخواص الخشب)، فالمكونات البلاستيكية تحمي الخشب من المياه والحشرات بينما يقوم الخشب بحماية البلاستيك من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ويمد المنتج الجديد بنسيج وصلابة البلاستيك ومتانة الخشب معاً.
مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي، WPCs تتكون من عدة عناصر أهمها مواد بوليمرية "بلاستيكية" " طبيعية أو صناعية"، مع مواد مالئة عضوية "معظم المواد السليلوزية" والمحسنة بالإضافات الكيميائية.

ظهرت أول شركة لانتاج للبروفيلات من الخشب البلاستيكي في السويد في عام 1977. في ذلك الوقت و للحد من التكلفة النهائية للمنتجات تم إضافة 30 % من دقيق الخشب إلى مركبات البي في سي. ولم تكن التجربه ناجحة جداً – وكان الطلب على المنتج في الأسواق منخفضا، ومعدل الإهلاك في معدات التصنيع كان على العكس من ذلك مرتفعاً. ولذلك فقد تأخر التطور في هذا المجال ولم تستأنف إلا في التسعينات من القرن العشرين، والملفت للانتباه هو استئنافها في عدة بلدان في وقت واحد وهي : فنلندا ، السويد ، ألمانيا ، ايطاليا ، هولندا ، اليابان والولايات المتحدة.

تطور المعدات والتكنولوجيا الحديثة أدت إلى أداء أكثر قبولا للإنتاج، والألياف الخشبية التي كانت تعتبر حشواً "مادة مالئة"معيباً، أصبحت اليوم عنصرا أساسيا من عناصر المواد المركبة.
مفهوم مركبات البولي مر مع الخشب يجمع بين مجموعة واسعة من الخلطات التي تحوي مجموعة من المواد الأساسية مما يجعل كل منها يتمتع بخصائص فريدة من نوعها.

ملخص إجرائي:
إن شركة الخشب البلاستيكي المصري E.P.Wood هـي صانع جديد (فـي الربيع) لخط إنتاج ممتاز من منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي و الذي يستهدف السوق المحلية و الاقليمية. و شركة الخشب البلاستيكي المصري إنما لا تعمل فقط علي انشاء خط انتاج لمنتجات الخشب البلاستيكي ،و إنما هـي أيضًا تدعم خط الانتاج هذا من خلال حملات الاعلان و الترويج. و الشركة تخطط لتقوية شراكتها بتجار التجزئة من خلال تطويرها لوعي لديهم بالعلامة التجارية لها.
فشركة E.P.Woodإنما تنوي أن تروج خط انتاجها كبديل للمنتجات و الخامات المستوردة المشابهة للخشب البلاستيكي، و هـي تميز نفسها من خلال استراتيجات التسويق خاصتها، و حصرية منتجها فـي السوق المصرية، و من خلال الوعي العالي بعلامتها التجارية.
و المهمة الرئيسية المرتبطة بخط انتاج الشركة هـي تصنيع منتجات متينة، قابلة لاعادة التدوير، و عازلة للكهرباء و الرطوبة و الماء، و ذات اسعار منخفضة نسبيا. و تتميز خطة الشركة للترويج لمنتجاتها بأنها متشعبة و تشمل نطاق واسع من وسائط التسويق. كما أن الشركة إنما تهدف إلي تطوير خطوط لانتاج "ماكينات تصنيع خشب بلاستيكي" منخفضة الاسعار نسبيا، من اجل الترويج لتأسيس مصانع مماثلة فـي كلا من السوق المحلية و السوق الاقليمية.
المستهدفات :-
.
تهدف الشركة إلي تزويد السوق المحلية و الاقليمية بمنتج ذو علامة تجارية جديدة سيساعد علي خفض أسعار الكثير من المنتجات التي يتم حاليا استيرادها أو تصنيعها من خامات مستوردة، و بالإضافة الي ذلك، فإن منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما ستكون مفيدة جدا فـي انشاءات البنية التحتية فـي بلد نامية مثل مصر. و من بين المستهدفات الاخري للشركة، توفير ماكينات ورش منخفضة الاسعار لتصنيع خامات الخشب البلاستيكي الي جانب التدريب المهني المطلوب لمساعدة اطراف أخري علي تأسيس مصانع أخشاب بلاستيكية مشابهة فـي مناطقهم الاقليمية.
رسالة الشركة :-
أن مهمة الشركة هـي تطوير الوعي الكافي بالقيمة العالية لاستخدام منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي و التي هـي صديقة للبيئة، بالإضافة الي اتاحة و توفير ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي علي نطاق واسع بأسعار منخفضة نسبيا فـي السوق المحلية و الاقليمية من اجل مساعدة الدول الاخري علي تأسيس مصانع مماثلة لتصنيع منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي.
عوامل النجاح :-
من المهم أن تواص الشركة توفير خدمة عملاء عالية القيمة مع تسليم سريع للمنتجات. و فـي الوقت ذاته، فإن النجاح المتوقع للشركة إنما سيعتمد علي تأمين عملاء جدد فـي الاسواق المخدومة.

من خواص المنتج الفريده:-
يفضل الخشب البلاستيكي على الخشب العادي بسبب أنه يتميز بـ:
أولا: الصلابة الشديدة : ومع الاختبارات تبين أنه أقوي من الخشب من 3 إلى 5 مرات ( حسب نوع الخشب أو الفايبر المستخدم ) بالإضافة إلي خلوه من عيوب الخشب الطبيعية مثل العقدة والتقوس وغيرها بالإضافة إلا أن ألياف النسيج الجديد ألياف شبكية تعطيه قوة ومتانة وليست ألياف طولية مثل الخشب، وهذا يعطيه القوة والمتانة في تحمل الإجهاد والأحمال.
ثانيا: الثبـــات
ثابت فيزيائياً- لا تتغير أبعاده مع الزمن.
يتحمل حرارة الشمس المباشرة وتتغير ألوانه ببطيء شديد أبطأ من الخشب الصلب، ومقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسجية.
ثابت كيميائياً - أي مقاوم للمواد الكيميائية ولا يصدأ، فمقاومته للكيماويات العضوية وغير العضوية بدرجه ممتازة وفعالة لذلك ينصح باستخدام هذه الألواح في المختبرات الطبية والصناعية والتطبيقية والتعليمية لما تتمتع به من خصائص تمكنها من أن تكون المادة الأفضل بين كل ما هو موجود ومتاح فهي مواد آمنة وصحية وصديقة للبيئة وعملية وبالسعر الأفضل وتدوم وقت أطول.
ثابت جوياً- مقاومته للعوامل الجوية والمناخية أفضل بكثير من الخشب الصلب.
ثالثا: مقاومته للماء: ذو مقاومة عالية للرطوبة والماء وذلك لان سطحه مغطي بطبقة بلاستيكية (غير محبة للماء) لا تمتص الماء ولا الرطوبة و لاتسمح له بالتوغل داخل الجزيئات، كما أنه غير قابل للتمدد والانكماش حسب الاختبارات المعملية ولذلك فهو مثالي للمنتجعات السياحية والمناطق القريبة من البحر والمسطحات المائية وأبواب الحمامات وغيرها.
رابعا :مقاومته للآفات الطبيعية: ومنها النمل الأبيض والأرضة وجميع القوارض والحشرات والفطريات.
خامسا: سهولة التلوين: لهذه المادة حسب الألوان المختارة وبالنسب المحددة ( الأزرق ، والأخضر ، والأحمر ، والأصفر الباهت ، الرمادي ، والأسود ) أو الاكتفاء بلون المنتج الطبيعي.


سادساً: المنتجات الخشبية ذات مظهر أفضل.
سابعاً: سهولة غسلها وتنظيفها بالمنظفات العادية نظراً لمقاومته العالية للماء والكيمياويات.
ثامــنـاً : تنوع منتجاته الناتج عن سهولة التشكيل والمعالجة وإعادة التدوير: لهذه المواد الجديدة حسب الحاجة وذلك عن طريق سحبها أو حقنها في قوالب، كما أنه من السهل إعادة تدويرها واسترجاع خاماتها بعد انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي.

تاسعاً: التصنيع النهائي : يمكن قطعه ومعالجته وتصنيعه وتركيبه بسهولة – فهو سهل الـقـطــع والــنـــشـــــر و دق المسامير ، الـكبس، التفريز، الثني على الساخن، اللحام، واللصق، الدهان والطبع.

عاشراً : الأداء : تتميز بسهولة تركيبها وقوة مقاومتها للأحوال الجوية وتحملها للاستخدامات الشاقة مما يجعلها من المواد المثالية لأعمال البناء والفنون والزخرفة.
- لا يحتاج لصيانته غالبا، وإذا احتاج فصيانته سهلة لا تتطلب تكنولوجيات عالية.
- ضمان من 5 : 10 سنوات
وهو مفيد صحيا أكثر من الخشب لأن الخشب حتى يخدم فترة أطول يعالج بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الكيميائية بينما الخشب البلاستيكي فلا يعالج بالمواد الكيميائية ولهذا فهو صديق للبيئة
ملخص عن الشركة:-
ملكية الشركة :-
أن شركة E.P.Woodقــدّ تــم تأسيسها باعتبارها شركة مساهمة بمدينة الخشب البلاستيكي المصري، فيما بين أربعة من المساهمين برأس مال اجمالي قدره (عشرين ألف دولار)، بمساهمة قدرها (خمسة آلاف دولار) من كل واحد من المساهمين الاربعة. و المساهمين الاربعة هم المذكورين.
و حصص الأسهم العقارية إنما يقتسمها المساهمين الاربعة بالتساوي. و قيمة المصنع و المباني إنما تبلغ (خمسون ألف دولار) [مشتراة من "جهاز تنمية المشروعات الصغيرة" التابع للحكومة المصرية بنظام التقسيط].
ملخص بتاريخ بداية العمل :-
تــم تأسيس شركة E.P.Woodوفقا للقوانين التنظيمية المصرية من خلال تأسيس شركة مساهمة بين أربعة من المساهمين و شراء مصنع حديث البناء من "جهاز تنمية المشروعات الصغيرة" التابع للحكومة المصرية بنظام التقسيط. و لابد أن يبدأ تشغيل خطوط انتاج المصنع فـي غضون ما لا يزيد علي ثلاثة أشهر"، وفقا لقواعد الجهار، و إلا سيقوم الجهاز بسحب ملكية الأرض و المباني مرة أخري.

:موقع الشركه ومنشاتها
المكاتب الرئيسية للشركة تقع فـي (مدينة برج العرب)( بمحافظة الاسكندرية بدولة مصر). و كافة العمليات، بدءا من الإدارة إلي استراتيجيات التسويق إنما تحدث داخل موقع المكاتب المملوك هذا و الذي تبلغ مساحته الاجمالية حوالي ألفين متر مربع.
و تتكون منشآت المصنع من :مخزن كبير و أربعة مكاتب ادارية منفصلة، و معمل تطوير تجارب و أبحاث صناعية، بالإضافة إلي مبني المصنع ذاته.
The Expected Performance of the Company
الـــــخـــدمــــات :-
مقارنة التنافس السوقي :-
على الرغم من أن صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي إنما هـي تقريبا صناعة مفتقدة فـي الشرق الاوسط علي الرغم من كونها متنامية بشكل سريع فـي مناطق أخري، إلا أن مثل هذه الصناعة لا تفتقر إلي البيئة التنافسية الحيوية. فالتحديات الحالية المحيطة بمثل هذه الصناعة الحديثة فـي السوق المحلية إنما تقتصر علي الاقل علي مستوردي الخامات المذكورة، و مسوقيها. و على كل الأحوال، فـي صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي يمكن للشركات أن تعمل كتجار تجزئة أو كصناع (تجار جملة) أو ككليهما معـًـا. و الأمثلة علي ذلك عديدة فـي أوروبا.
من جهة أخري، فإن هذه الصناعة الجديدة إنما تمتلك العديد من نقاط القوة التي ستؤدي فـي نهاية الأمر إلي ضمان نجاحها و ازدهارها فـي السوق المحلية و الاقليمية علي السواء. و نقاط القوة تلك تشمل :-
الافتقار الحالي لمنتجات الخشب البلاستيكي المحلية الصنع فـي الاسواق المحلية و الاقليمية قاطبة.
السعر المنخفض نسبيا لمنتجات الخشب البلاستيكي. على سبيل المثال، نجد أن سعر متر واحد من ارضيات الباركيه إنما سيصل إلي (خمس دولارات فقط) إن تــم تصنيع بالخشب البلاستيكي.
ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي التي سينتجها مصنعنا إنما ستكون اقل بنسبة 50% من نظيرتها الصينية.
متانة منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي هـي خمسة اضعاف متانة منتجات الخشب المعتادة.
منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي هـي عازلة للكهرباء و الرطوبة و الماء.
إمكانية إعادة التدوير و اعادة التشكيل لمنتجات الخشب البلاستيكي .

مجالات استخدام خامات مواد WPCs الجديدة:

يمكن استعمالها بديلا لجميع المنتجات الخشبية مع الفرق في المتانة والجودة مثل:-

1- صنع ألواح جاهزة بالمقاسات المختارة.
2- صنع خشب الأرضيات ( البار كية ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المقاومة للأرَضَة والماء.
3- ممكن استخدامها بديلا عن قواطع الألمونيوم لصنع الشبابيك والمطابخ.
4- يمكن استخدامها بديلا عن المطابخ وذلك بصبها مباشرة حسب المقاسات المحددة.
5- يمكن صناعة الأبواب وحلق الأبواب منها.



ويصنع حالياً من مركبات الخشب البلاستيكي المنتجات التالية:

شينات من الخشب البلاستيكي بعرض الشبت 122 سم والطول 244 سم أو 3 متر أو 6 متر أو حسب الحاجة

بلتات النقل من الخشب البلاستيكي

أعمدة مربعة ومدورة مصمتة ومجوفة وألواح بأشكال مختلفة وسماكات متعددة حسب الطلب.
ويمكن سدها بالكامل لإنتاج حوائط تجمع لتصبح منزل خفيف وسهل الفك والتركيب في أماكن أخري

عناصر وأجزاء و قطع الغيار الداخلية السيارات

الباركيه والألواح والجسور، وأرضيات الأرصفة، بما في ذلك الغرف الرطبة والحمامات والمسابح ... الخ.

الأسوار و فواصل عزل الصوت و الأسيجة وحواجز الكباري والجسور، الخ.

أسوار وسلالم الحدائق، أسوار المسابح والشواطئ، ألواح الأرضيات وجوانب الدرج (الدرابزين).

الأبواب والنوافذ وحلق وإطارات وعتبات الأبواب والنوافذ


الأرضيات والفواصل وديكور تكسية الحوائط

الأسقف المعلقة والحوائط والأرضيات والتصميمات الداخلية والديكورات

عناصر تصميم وتجميل المناظر الطبيعية، والأثاث للمقاهي، وأحواض الزهور ، وصناديق المهملات و و ألواح لمقاعد الحدائق المنتزهات والأثاث في الهواء الطلق

أثاث المطابخ والحمامات


حواجز وفواصل الطرق والكباري و أساس الإنشاءات بما فيها الجسور المائية
وهكذا تتعد المنتجات حسب نوع الاستخدام وهذه ميزة أخرى يتميز بها الخشب البلاستيكي عن غيره وهذا يعطي وفرة في الماركات أو الأنواع للخشب فيكون هناك نوع للاستخدام خارج المنزل outdoor والآخر للاستخدام داخل المنزل indoor ونوع ضد الحريق ونوع مقاوم للصدمات الخ ............... وهكذا
تاريخ المبيعات :-
(ممكن هنا نضع بعض الاحصاءات المتعلقة بحجم استيراد الخشب البلاستيكي فـي السوق المصرية علي الاقل مع توثيق مصدر الاحصاءات.)
تشير دراسات السوق إلي أن خامات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما كانت معروفة للسوق المصرية لمدة ثلاث سنوات حيث كان يتم استيرادها فـي صورة ألواح تستخدم أساسا كفواصل للغرف، و من ثــمّ، فــقــدّ تــم إستخدامها فـي اتجاه واحد لحوالي ثلاث سنوات. و بناءًا عليه، فإن محاولتنا لتقديم تشكيلة متنوعة من منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما سيساعد علي خلق طلب مكثف على هذه الخامة.
مبيعات منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما تتعلق بالظروف الاقتصادية، و التوجهات الديمغرافية، و خطة التسعير. و هـي كصناعة مستحدثة فـي السوق المحلية و الاقليمية، إنما تلعب دورا لا بأس به فـي حجم الطلب الاجمالي فـي السوق.
و قــدّ ارتفعت المستوردات المصرية من الخشب البلاستيكي من 20 مليون دولار عام 2008 إلي 40 مليون دولار عام 2010 بصافي ربح بلغ 22 مليون دولار عام 2010 أي بنسبة اكبر من 55%.
و صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي إنما تمثل مجالا جديدا، و لكنها عالية التنافسية حتي الآن، فمثل هذه الصناعة إنما ستساعد علي خفض تكاليف التصنيع من خلال اختيار المعدات و الخامات الأكثر تلائما. و كنتيجة لذلك، ستزداد عائدات البيع. و بالإضافة الي ذلك، فإن بيع ماكينات تصنيع أخشاب بلاستيكية منخفضة السعر نسبيا إنما هـو أمر سيضمن لنا زيادة عالية فـي عائدات المبيعات.

اتمام عمليات البيع :-
نذكر هنا خطة تفصيلية لكيفية اتمام المبيعات ، خطوة بخطوة، مثلا:
أن إستراتيجية الشركة هـي العمل بجهد علي تطوير و تسويق نطاق كامل من المنتجات لمستهلكينا. و الشركة تنوي أن تقوم بتسويق خط انتاجها، باعتباره بديل للمنتجات و الخامات المستوردة المشابهة للخشب البلاستيكي، و هـي تميز نفسها من خلال استراتيجات التسويق خاصتها، و حصرية منتجها فـي السوق المصرية، و من خلال الوعي العالي بعلامتها التجارية. و تنوي الشركة أن تستثمر كامل نطاق منتجاتها و أن تتغلب علي أي عقبات تواجهها من خلال إستغلال خبراتها فـي مجال تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي.
و تنوي الشركة القيام باتمام جيد لمبيعاتها و خدماتها من خلال اجراءات صارمة و ثابتة تبدأ بإنجاز تعاقدات البيع و تعبئة المنتجات و اخيرا نقلها.

التقنية المستخدمة مع المنتجات :-
نصف هنا شكل التقنية المستخدمة فـي خدمة المنتج، مثل أنواع المكن و البرمجيات الحديثة. مثلا :-
تستخدم الشركة إجراءات تقنية عالية تعمل علي تيسير إستخدام خامات منخفضة السعر مما سينتج عنه فـي نهاية الأمر منتجات عالية الجودة. و من ثــمّ، فإن مصنعنا إنما سيستخدم ماكينات من قبيل.
(1) موزع السي أن سي.
(2) مخرطة ذات تحكم بالكمبيوتر.
(3) مقشطة
(4) ماكينة لحام
(5) تــنــّــاية
(6) كمبروسر ايطالي
(7) مكبس إنجليزي.

وفيما يلي الماكينات المطلوبة
1: ماكينة طحن الخشب
2: ماكينة تجفيف الخشب
3: غربال ألي
4: ماكينة فرم وخلط الخشب والبلاستيك
5: ماكينة لعمل اسطمبات وفورم صب
6: ماكينة صهر الخلطة وانتاج شيت
7: ماكينة حقن بلاستيك فورم
8: ماكينة تقطيع وتسويه
9: ماكينة رش ودهان فرن

الخدمات المستقبلية :-
إن هدف الشركة فـي العام القادم هـو احداث تأثير شامل علي الصناعة المحلية للخشب البلاستيكي مع خلق طلب كبير علي المنتج. و هدف الشركة فـي الـ 2–5 أعواما القادمة هـو المجازفة بامتلاك وكلاء فـي الأسواق العربية و الافريقية. و الشركة تخطط لمساعدة المستثمرين الآخرين فـي تأسيس مصانع خشب بلاستيكي مماثلة فـي الاسواق الاقليمية من خلال توفير الماكينات المطلوبة و التدريب.
كيف يمكن تحقيقها هذا التنوع الكبير وتلك الخصائص الفريدة والمتعددة :
يمكن للخبراء والمتخصصين التعامل مع مكونات وخلطات المركبات الجديدة وإنتاج خلطات بمواصفات حسب الطلب

1- بتفاوت نسب عناصر الخليط،
2- اختلاف عملية التشكيل،
3- خيارات شكل المنتج النهائي




ملخص تحليل السوق :
تقسيمة السوق :-
إحصاءات حجم السوق
Estimated number of Egyptian establishments. 0
Number of people employed in this industry (locally). 0
Total monthly sales in this industry (as imported goods). $800,000 USD.
Average employees per establishment (locally). 0
Average sales per establishment (locally). $0
تخطط الشركة لاستهداف السوق المحلية و الاقليمية علي السواء :-
ففي السوق المحلية تخطط الشركة لاستهداف:
المناقصات الحكومية و التي بالطبع تسعي وراء المنتجات ذات الجودة العالية و السعر المنخفص.
المكاتب الهندسية و مكاتب الديكور و التي عادة ما تسعي وراء منتجات و خامات ديكور عالية الجودة و منخفضة السعر.
.متاجر إكسسوار الديكور.
ورش الزجاج و النجارة و الالوميتال.
ورش مخارط الحديد.
أما فـي السوق الاقليمية فالشركة تخطط لاستهداف :-
فـي السوق العربية سوف نركز على تأسيس مصانع مشابهة لتصنيع منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي حيث أن تلك السوق تفتقر تماما لمثل هذه الصناعة. كما اننا سوف نحاول أن يكون لنا وكلاء هناك و أن نجتذب المستثمرين من مثل تلك البلدان.
و الفئات التي تستهدفها الشركة إنما يتم النظر إليهم علي أن لديهم من الدخل الفائض ما يكفي لانفاقه علي تجربة منتج جديد (علي الرغم من انه ليس مجهولا تماما لهم). و الاسعار المنخفضة نسبيا إنما ستعمل علي خلق طلب مكثف علي منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي، بدلا من الاسعار الاعلي نسبيا للخامات المشابهة المستوردة.


استراتيجية أقسام السوق المستهدفة :-
شركة E.P.Woodسوف تركز على طرح العروض على الفئات التالية من العملاء :
فـي السوق المحلية
و تشير أبحاثنا التسويقية إلي أن فئات العملاء تلك هـي الأكثر طلبا فيما لـه صلة بالخامات المشابهة لخامات الخشب البلاستيكي، و ماكينات تصنيع منتجاته، و خدمات الدعم الفني لها. و شركة E.P.Woodإنما هـي شركة قوية بشكل خاص فـي تلك المجالات و سوف نستغل قدراتنا من اجل خدمة هؤلاء العملاء. و ستسعي الشركة وراء العملاء الذين يطلبون انتاج مكونات تستخدم فـي خطوط انتاجهم النهائية. و هذا سيوفر امكانية مستقبلية للشركة لتطرح خدماتها الهندسية و التدريبية عالية القيمة.

احتياجات السوق:-
كل واحدة من احتياجات الفئات السوقية المخدومة إنما تشكلها الرغبة فـي توفير منتجات ذات جودة و اسعار منخفضة نسبيا. و شركة E.P.Woodإنما هـي وضع يسمح لها بأن تطرح ذلك بعينه لعملائها، و نحن نفهم أن منتجاتنا لابد أن تساعد عملائنا علي أن يزيد من قيمة خدماتهم المقدمة لزبائنهم، حيث أن منتجنا من السهل تشكيله و اعادة تدويره.
اتجاهات السوق :-
سنحتاج هنا إلي المزيد من الاحصاءات حول مشتريات أو استهلاك و توجهات السوق المصري من الخامات المشابهه أو تعاملاته فـي خامات الخشب البلاستيكي المستوردة (لعدم وجود تصنيع محلي، و هـي معلومات غير متوافرة لدينا).
تشير دراسات السوق إلي أن خامات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما كانت معروفة للسوق المصرية لمدة ثلاث سنوات حيث كان يتم استيرادها فـي صورة ألواح تستخدم أساسا كفواصل للغرف، و من ثــمّ، فــقــدّ تــم إستخدامها فـي اتجاه واحد لحوالي ثلاث سنوات. و بناءًا عليه، فإن محاولتنا لتقديم تشكيلة متنوعة من منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما سيساعد علي خلق طلب مكثف على هذه الخامة.
و بعـد القليل من سنوات تراكم المخزون ارتفعت نسبة مبيعات المخزون فـي مستوردات الخشب البلاستيكي بشكل حاد فـي العام 2009، و ظلت قرب اعلي مستوياتها فـي العام 2010. و وفقا لوزارة التجارة المصرية، فإن نسبة مبيعات المخزون فـي مستوردات الخشب البلاستيكي إنما تزيد بمقدار 30% كل ربع سنة (أي كل 3 شهور).
و الشركات بصفة مستمرة إنما تبحث عبر ارجاء الكرة الارضية عن موارد ارخص، و يسعون وراء طرق لخفض التكلفة. أما المستهلكين فـهـو أيضًا اكثر وعيا بالقيمة، فهم يريدون مشتريات عالية الجودة بأقل سعر ممكن. و هذا الاتجاه إنما يبرهن عليه النمو الناجح لمتاجر التجزئة ذات الاسعار الرخيصة.
نمو السوق :-
نحتاج هنا إلي تقرير عن النمو السنوي لسوق المنتج ، مثال:-
و قــدّ ارتفعت مستوردات منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي المصرية السنوية فـي الاعوام الثلاثة الماضية. فــقــدّ ازدادت هذه المستوردات من (10) آلاف دولار إلي (20) ألف دولا فـي 01/2009، ثـُـمَّ إلي 25 ألف دولار فـي 06/2009 ثـُـمَّ إلي 35 ألف دولار فـي 01/2010. و مع النمو المستمر المتوقع فـي الاقتصاد المصري، من حق مستوردي الخشب البلاستيكي المصريين أن يملؤهم التفاؤل، و الأمر ذاته ينطبق علي اولئك المستثمرين المحتملين فـي هذه الصناعة المستحدثة الواعدة.
أما بالنسبة لمشتريات ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي، فهي من الناحية التاريخية يحركها الازدهار الاقتصادي. فصناعة الخشب البلاستيكي الجديدة تلك، من المرتقب أن يكون لها توجه تصاعديا بسبب التأثير الذي ستحدثه بالخفض الكبير فـي أسعار المنتجات المــُـصــَـنــَّـعــَـة من خامات شبيهة، و هذا التوجه إنما من المنتظر أن يتواصل فـي لأعوام عديدة.
. أما الطلب علي انتاج المصنع من ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي فمن المتوقع أن يكون عاليا جدا.
أما أسواق العملاء التي ستكون اكثر نشاطا و طلبا علي خامات و منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي المصرية فمنهم :-
المناقصات الحكومية.
مكاتب الهندسة و الديكور.
متاجر إكسسوار الديكور.
ورش الزجاج و النجارة و الالوميتال.
ورش مخارط الحديد.
و الفرص أمام أسواق التصدير هـي أكثر ضمانا. فالأسواق الاقليمية المهمة ستشمل كلا من الدول العربية، ودول الخليج، إلي جانب الدول الافريقية، حيث يفتقر إلي هذه الصناعة تماما. و كنتيجة لذلك، من المحتمل أن يكون هناك نمو متسارع فـي حركة الصادرات. بالإضافة الي ذلك، فإن صادرات ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي إنما من المرتقب أن تنمو بنسبة كبيرة سنويا.
موجز بالاستراتيجيات و خطوات التنفيذ :
الــحــدّ التنافسي :-
فـي سوق تتم فيه اجتذاب المستهلكين بشكل متواصل بالحملات التسويقية، نجد أن الاسم (أو العلامة) التجاري إنما هـو سلاح قوي. فالاسم التجاري قــدّ صار عاملا بارزا بشكل متزايد فـي السوق. و الكثير من المستهلكين لديهم فقط القليل من الوقت ليتسوقوا، و هم ينفقون اموالهم بعناية. و الاسماء التجارية الراسخة، بما تحمله من صورة تنم عن الجودة إنما تجعل تجربة التسوق تجربة أسهل و أسرع للكثير من المستهلكين. و بالنسبة للصناع، فإن الاسماء التجارية إنما تبني ثقة العميل فيهم، و هـو ما تتم ترجمته إلي تجارة مستمرة.
و الاسم التجاري لشركتنا "بي وود" إنما هـو ميزة تنافسية فـي حـدّ ذاته (فـي ستكون الشركة الأولي لصناعة الخشب البلاستيكي فـي الشرق الاوسط). فالاسم التجاري لنا ليس مرتبط بأي فئة محددة من العملاء، و هـو يسمح لنا بالدخول إلي مختلف القطاعات الخاصة بهذه الصناعة. و من بين المزايا التنافسية الأخري نجد استراتيجية التسويق لدي الشركة. فمن خلال إستخدام حملات الدعاية و الترويج، فإن الشركة قادرة علي أن تقوم بتطوير وجودها فـي السوق.
استراتيجية التسويق :-
أن إستراتيجية التسويق لدي الشركة إنما سوف تركز علي التسويق من خلال :-
موقع على الانترنت، بالاضافة إلي المنتديات المتخصصة و المجلات الالكترونية و النشرات الدعائية.
المجلات المهنية المتخصصة. (مثل مجلات الديكور).
الجرائد و الدوريات المهنية المتخصصة.
استخدام الإعلانات التجارية و العينات الدعائية فـي متاجر اكسسورارت الديكور المهنية المتخصصة.
و إستراتيجية الشركة فـي التسويق إنما ستكون هـي مواصلة الترويج للمبيعات لخطوط انتاجنا، و أنظمة الانتاج، و ماكينات التصنيع و خدمات التدريب. فبالنسبة لماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي، فسوف ينصب التركيز علي انتاج بعض المكونات الأساسية (حيث أن هناك مكونات اخري سيتم استيرادها من الخارج)، إلي جانب تجميع و اصلاح مثل هذه المكونات الاساسية.
بيان الوضع التجاري فـي السوق :-
إن شركتنا تعتبر الأولي من نوعها فـي كامل منطقة الشرق الأوسط. و هـي ستطون مؤسسة رائدة لتصنيع منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي فـي مصر و الشرق الاوسط بوجه عام.
و مثل هذه المؤسسة من المرتقب لها أن تنمو بشكل متسارع (فـي غضون من 3 إلي 5 سنوات) لتصبح كيانا اكبر حيث أن السوق مفتوحة علي مصراعيها أمام مثل هذه الخامات و المنتجات ذات الاسعار المنخفضة نسبيا بالمقارنة بالخامات المشابهة المستوردة مثل MDF و HDF و ألواح الابلاكاج.
خطة التسعير المقترحة :-
إن خطة تسعير منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي و مكونات ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي إنما يتم وضعها فـي العادة من خلال اجراء تحليل دراسة زمنية شاملة. و هذا الأمر ينطوي علي الكثير من الحسابات اعتمادا علي العمليات الـمـُـفــْـتـَـرَضْ أداؤها، و الخامات التي يتم معالجتها.
و على كل الأحوال، فإن سعر منتجاتنا بشكل عام إنما سيكون أقل بنسبة 50% من المنتجات المــُـصــَـنــَّـعــَـة بخامات مشابهة مستوردة. على سبيل المثال، المتر الواحد من ارضيات الباركيه من الخشب البلاستيكي إنما سيبلغ خمس دولارات فقط، و هـو ما يعتبر سعرا منخفضا بشكل نسبي فـي السوق المصرية بالمقارنة بالمنتجات المماثلة.
خطة الترويج الدعائي :
إن خطة الترويج الدعائي للشركة إنما سوف تركز علي الترويج من خلال :-
موقع على الانترنت، بالاضافة إلي المنتديات المتخصصة و المجلات الالكترونية و النشرات الدعائية.
المجلات المهنية المتخصصة. (مثل مجلات الديكور).
الجرائد و الدوريات المهنية المتخصصة.
استخدام الإعلانات التجارية و العينات الدعائية فـي متاجر اكسسورارت الديكور المهنية المتخصصة.
أن خطة الشركة الترويجية إنما هـي متشعبة و تشمل تشكيلة من قنوات التسويق مثل :-
• العلاقات العامة. فالاحاديث الاعلامية إنما يتم اصدارها لكلا من الجرائد التجارية المتخصصة، و المنشورات التجارية الرئيسية.
• المعارض التجارية. ممثلي الشركة سوف يرتادون و يشاركون فـي العديد من المعارض التجارية.
• الإعلانات المطبوعة. أن برنامج الاعلانات المطبوعة للشركة إنما يشمل اعلانات فـي المجلات و فـي النشرات الدعائية المطبوعة.
• الانترنت. أن الشركة تخطط لتأسيس وجود لها علي الانترنت من خلال انشاء موقع لها علي شبكة الانترنت. و الخطط جارية لتطوير موقع متخصص و فعـّـال سيكون موقع تفاعلي و منه سيتم توليد حركة مبيعات لكل ارجاء العالم. و فـي المستقبل، من المتوقع لهذا الموقع أن يكون واحدا من قنوات التسويق الرئيسية للشركة.
• غير ذلك: كذلك تخطط الشركة لاستخدام مختلف قنوات التسويق الاخري فـي المستقبل بما يشمل اعلانات الطرق و اعلانات الراديو و التلفاز التجارية، بالاضافة إلي فريق تسويق فـي الشارع.
إستراتيجية التوزيع :
تنوي الشركة أن تبني فريق مبيعات ستكون مهمته هـي توليد مبيعات علي أساس محلي و اقليمي. و سيكونون مسؤلين عن تأسيس علاقات مع منافذ توزيع التجزئة.
و تخطط الشركة لاستخدام فريق مبيعات مباشرة، و تجار تجزئة، و الانترنت من اجل الوصول للاسواق المرغوبة. و هذه القنوات إنما هـي ملائمة بشكل جيد لنا، بسبب قلة الوقت المطلوب للتسويق، و انخفاض متطلبات رأس المال، و الوصول السريع إلي قنوات التوزيع الثابتة.
و هـي كصناعة جديدة فـي مصر، فإن كافة مقرات انتاج المصنع إنما ستظل داخل مصر باعتبارها بالفعل موقع منخفض التكلفة. و هذا هنا يختلف عن الوضع فـي اوروبا و الولايات المتحدة حيث الكثير من الصناع إنما يقومون بنقل بعض من منشآت الانتاج لديهم إلي مواقع منخفضة التكلفة بشكل نسبي.
و هذا معناه أنه فـي حالة ثبوت أن بعض الاسواق الاقليمية المحتملة ستكون مواقع ذات تكلفة عالية، من ثــمّ، فإن المستثمرين العازمين علي ارتياد صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي هناك إنما قــدّ يلجأون إلي نقل منشآت الانتاج لديهم إلي مواقع ذات تكلفة أقل نسبيا و التي ربما تشمل مصر نفسها، و هذا بدوره إنما سيساعد علي ازدهار هذه الصناعة الجديدة فـي الشرق الاوسط.
برامج التسويق
إن برامج التسويق الكلية لخدمات شركة بي وود إنما تعتمد على المبادئ الجوهرية التالية :-
• قطاع الأسواق المستهدف.
• قنوات التوزيع المخطط لاستخدامها للوصول للقطاعات المستهدفة من السوق، مثل التلفاز و الراديو و شركات التسويق و الانترنت و طلبات البريد.
• حصة السوق المتوقع الاستحواذ عليها خلال فترة زمنية محددة.
مسؤوليات التسويق: من اجل التركيز علي فرص المبيعات، ستسعي الشركة وراء حملة ترويج فعـّـالة. و هذا سيتم انجازه من خلال التلفاز و الراديو و الانترنت و اعلانات المجلات، بالاضافة إلي البوسترات، و اعلانات الطرق، عبر ارجاء الدولة. و من اجل مساعدة عملاءنا على التعود علي اسمنا التجاري، فإننا سنطرح تشكيلة من البنود الترويجية التي تحمل شعار الشركة عليها، و ستشمل الهدايا المبدئية الاستيكرات و المجــّـات و الاقلام.
الاستثمار فـي الإعلان و الترويج. هناك قدر ثابت من عوائد المبيعات سيذهب مباشرة إلي حملات دعائية عبر ارجاء البلاد. و علي أساس ثابت نشعر أن بمقدورنا وضع ميزانية لتمويل نفقات الاعلانات بما يبلق علي الاقل عشرين فـي المائة من عائدات الشركة.
استراتيجية المبيعات:-
أن خطة مبيعات الشركة إنما تسعي وراء الكيانات التجارية التي ستعمل علي تدعيم مسعي الشركة لأن تصبح قوة كبري فـي مجال تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي و أن تصبح رائدة فـي هذه الصناعة فـي منطقة الشرق الاوسط. و الشركة ستواصل جهادها تجاه ضمان تحقيق مبيعات لخطوط انتاجنا و ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي التي نقوم بانتاجها.
و من اجل تحقيق مساعيها، فإن الشركة إنما ستقوم بالانتفاع من تكتيكات البيع الداخلية و الخارجية. فمن خلال السعي الحثيث وراء الحصول علي الحسابات المالية الجديدة، و الانتفاع الكلي بالعلاقات الحالية التي لدي الشركة و العملاء المرتقبين، و توسيع قاعدة عملائها، فإن الشركة إنما ستقوم بالتوسع و ستصبح قادرة علي أن تصبح الرائد الأول فـي هذه الصناعة فـي منطقة الشرق الاوسط. و الشركة إنما تخطط لاستخدام فريق مبيعات مباشر، وعلاقات تسويقية،و مقاولي الباطن من اجل الوصول للاسواق. و هذه القنوات إنما هـي ملائمة كثيرا لنا بسبب انخفاض الزمن اللازم للوصول إلي السوق، و انخفاض متطلبات رأس المال، و الوصول السريع إلي قنوات التوزيع الثابتة.
التنبؤ بالمبيعات :-
المخطط و الجدول التاليين إنما يفصلان تنبؤات مبيعات الشركة للاعوام الثلاثة الاولي. فالشركة ستزيد بشكل تدريجي من حصة منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي فـي سلة مبيعاتها عبر العامين التاليين، و هـو ما سيضيف لأساس الشركة.
برامج المبيعات خطوة بخطوة. (ممكن تكون مثل الترويج promotion) مثال
و المهمة الرئيسية المرتبطة بخط انتاج الشركة هـي تصنيع منتجات متينة، قابلة لاعادة التدوير، و عازلة للكهرباء و الرطوبة و الماء، و ذات اسعار منخفضة نسبيا. كما أن الشركة إنما تهدف إلي تطوير خطوط لانتاج "ماكينات تصنيع خشب بلاستيكي" منخفضة الاسعار نسبيا، من اجل الترويج لتأسيس مصانع مماثلة فـي كلا من السوق المحلية و السوق الاقليمية. و تتميز خطة الشركة للترويج لمنتجاتها بأنها متشعبة و تشمل نطاق واسع من وسائط التسويق.
• العلاقات العامة. فالاحاديث الاعلامية إنما يتم اصدارها لكلا من الجرائد التجارية المتخصصة، و المنشورات التجارية الرئيسية.
• المعارض التجارية. ممثلي الشركة سوف يرتادون و يشاركون فـي العديد من المعارض التجارية.
• الإعلانات المطبوعة. أن برنامج الاعلانات المطبوعة للشركة إنما يشمل اعلانات فـي المجلات و فـي النشرات الدعائية المطبوعة.
• الانترنت. أن الشركة تخطط لتأسيس وجود لها علي الانترنت من خلال انشاء موقع لها علي شبكة الانترنت. و الخطط جارية لتطوير موقع متخصص و فعـّـال سيكون موقع تفاعلي و منه سيتم توليد حركة مبيعات لكل ارجاء العالم. و فـي المستقبل، من المتوقع لهذا الموقع أن يكون واحدا من قنوات التسويق الرئيسية للشركة.
• غير ذلك: كذلك تخطط الشركة لاستخدام مختلف قنوات التسويق الاخري فـي المستقبل بما يشمل اعلانات الطرق و اعلانات الراديو و التلفاز التجارية، بالاضافة إلي فريق تسويق فـي الشارع.
التحالفات الإستراتيجية ، مثال :-
والشركة لديها تحالفات استراتيجية مع مكاتب الديكور و التصميمات حيث تترك الشركة عينات ترويجية، بالاضافة إلي علاقاتها مع السلطات المحلية حيث تقوم الشركة بتوفير عينات ترويجية من كراسي الاستراحة بالشوارع. و مثل هذه التحالفات إنما هـي ذات قيمة كبيرة بالنسبة للشركة لأنها توفر العرض المطلوب لمنتجات الشركة و ارتباط تلك المنتجات بالجودة العالية.
المعالم الهامة فـي مشوار الشركة :-
باعتبارها شركة حديثة فإن شركة بي وود ليس لديها أي معالم هامة فـي مشوارها حتي الآن. و لكن من المنتظر فـي المستقبل القريب أن تستأثر الشركة بتعاقدات مهمة فـي هذه الصناعة الواعدة فـي السوق المصرية بسبب الاسعار المنخفضة نسبيا التي ستطرحها بالإضافة الي تعددية و تنوع المنتجات.
ملخص الكيان الإداري للشركة :- الهيكل الإداري للشركة:-
أن فلسفة الشركة الادارية إنما تقوم علي المسؤولية و الاحترام المتبادل. و الشركة لديها بيئة و هيكل تنظيمي يشجعان على الانتاج و احترام العملاء و الزملاء.
Personnel Plan مخطط العاملين
تفاصيل الفريق الإداري
الفريق الإداري سيتكون من مدير المصنع، و 2 من رؤساء العـُـمـّـال، و مهندس صيانة، و مهندس معمل، و 12 من العـُـمـّـال المدربين، و محاسب و محامي و مدير تسويق و فريق تسويق من ثلاثة أفراد، و فني اسطمبات و سائقين.
التفاوت بين إفراد الفريق الادري. (توزيع المسئوليات)
مدير المصنع سيكون مسؤولا عن الإدارة و التوجيه و الاشراف و اتخاذ القرار النهائي.
رئيس العـُـمـّـال سيكون مسؤولا عن تنظيم الوردية و مراقبة و تيسير العمليات، ومسؤولا عن عملية الانتاج.
مهندس الصيانة سيكون مسؤولا عن تنفيذ و صيانة و اصلاح الماكينات، و عن تدريب العـُـمـّـال، و عن الاشراف علي الأمن الصناعي.
أما المحاسب فسيكون مسؤولا عن تجهيز الحسابات اليومية بما فيها الانفاقات و العائدات اليومية، و تجهيز الميزانية كل ستة أشهر، و تجهيز الميزانية العامة فـي نهاية كل سنة مالية.
أما المحامي فسيكون مسؤولا عن اعداد و ابرام العقود، و التعامل مع المشاكل القانونية فيما بين الشركة و العـُـمـّـال، و الشركة و التجار،و الشركة و وكالات الدعاية.
سلسلة القيادة:
مثلا فـي حالة غياب المدير من يحل محله و هE.P.Woodبالتتابع.
مدير المصنع سيكون مسؤولا عن الإدارة و التوجيه و الاشراف و اتخاذ القرار النهائي. و فـي حالة غيابه سيقوم مهندس الصيانة بتولي مسؤوليات مدير المصنع.
رئيس العـُـمـّـال سيكون مسؤولا عن تنظيم الوردية و مراقبة و تيسير العمليات، ومسؤولا عن عملية الانتاج. و فـي حالة غيابه سيقوم اكبر العـُـمـّـال سنا أو اكثرهم خبرة بتولي مسؤوليات رئيس العـُـمـّـال.
مهندس الصيانة سيكون مسؤولا عن تنفيذ و صيانة و اصلاح الماكينات، و عن تدريب العـُـمـّـال، و عن الاشراف علي الأمن الصناعي. . و فـي حالة غيابه سيقوم أحد الفنيين المدربين – بحسب توجيهات المهندس نفسه – بتولي مسؤوليات مهندس الصيانة.
أما المحاسب فسيكون مسؤولا عن تجهيز الحسابات اليومية بما فيها الانفاقات و العائدات اليومية، و تجهيز الميزانية كل ستة أشهر، و تجهيز الميزانية العامة فـي نهاية كل سنة مالية. . و فـي حالة غيابه سيقوم أحد مدير المصنع بتولي مسؤوليات المحاسب.
مخططات التخالص (سداد الدين) :-
تخصيص المبلغ الثابت للأقساط الشهرية أو السنوية من اجل اعادة تسديد الدين علي القرض من العائدات الشهرية. بالنسبة للأشهر الستة الأولي، ننوي أن نحصل علي فترة سماح لمدة ستة أشهر، و إلا فإننا سوف نخصص مبلغا ثابتا من المال من اجل تسديد الاقساط الستة الأولي للبنك من أموالنا الخاصة.
فتح حساب بنكي لايداع نحو 50% من الارباح الاضافية، من اجل تمكيننا من اعادة تسديد الدين علي القرن حتي قبل المواعيد المقررة.
إتاحة الفرصة للمزيد من المساهمين للاكتتاب فـي شركتنا المساهمة، بحيث يؤدي ذلك إلي رفع رأس مال شركتنا، مع تخصيص 50% من القيمة الاجمالية للاسهم الجديدة لاعادة سداد الدين.
خطة التمويل:-
الشركة تسعي للحصول علي قرض تجاري أساسي لمدة ما بين خمس إلي ثمانية سنوات، من اجل امتلاك أرض و مباني المصنع من "جهاز تنمية المشروعات الصغيرة" التابع للحكومة المصرية ، و من اجل تطوير خط تصنيع منتجات الخشب البلاستيكي. و هذا التمويل إنما سيغطي مقدم قسط امتلاك الأرض، و نفقات التأسيس و التشغيل مما يؤدي إلي اطلاق العمل فـي أغسطس 2010.
افتراضات هامة :-
إن الجدول التالي إنما يحتوي علي افتراضات هامة ستستخدمها الشركة لضمان نجاحها، الافتراض الرئيسي هـو أن الاقتصاد المصري سيظل فـي تقدمه الحالي.
General Assumptions إفتراضات عامة
2010 2011 2012

Current Interest Rate in Egypt. مـُـعـدّل الفائدة الحالي فـي مصر 10.00% 10.00% 10.00%
Long-term Interest Rate in Egypt. مـُـعـدّل الفائدة الطويلة الأمد فـي مصر 10.00% 10.00% 10.00%
Tax Rate in Egypt. نسبة الضريبة فـي مصر 25.42% 25.00% 25.42%
Other غير ذلك..
بالإضافة إلي ذلك، فإن توقعات الربحية للاعوام الثلاثة الأولي إنما تشمل :-
توفير الفرصة للمزيد من المساهمين للاكتتاب فـي شركتنا المساهمة بعـد افتتاح المصنع و بداية التشغيل وفقل للقوانين التنظيمية المصرية.
من المتوقع أنه فـي اعقاب الاشهر الستة الأولي من تاريخ بدء التشغيل، أن يبلغ صافي الارباح الشهرية نحو عشرين ألف دولار.
الإرباح السنوية المرتقب تحصيلها من تصنيع و بيع ماكينات تصنيع الخشب البلاستيكي سوف تبلغ خمسون الف دولار.
أجمالي الأرباح المرتقبة فـي العام الثاني ستبلغ ثلاثمائة ألف دولار.
تحليل عتبة الربح (بعـد تغطية النفقات ):-
مع ارتفاع هامش الربح و ثبات الانفاقات الشهرية، فإن حجم المبيعات اللازم شهريا لتغطية عتبة الربح إنما هـو موضح فيما يلي :-
Break-even Analysis تحليل عتبة الربح
Monthly Revenue Break-even عتبة ربح العائدات الشهرية $22,000
Average Percent Variable Cost متوسط النسبة المئوية للتكاليف المتغيرة 10%
Estimated Monthly Fixed Cost التكاليف الشهرية الثابتة المقدرة $313,200
الخسارة و الربح المتوقعين، و مستوي اعادة الطلب المتوقع علي المنتج :-
أن الشركة فـي مرحلة نموها الأولي، و من ثــمّ، فإن التوقعات الاولية هـي فقط التي يتم عملها اعتمادا علي الحسابات التي من المنتظر أن تدخل إلي بيانات الدخل.
الطاقه الانتاجيه للخط هي 20 طن في اليوم لكل منتج 16 ساعة عمل علي ورديتين ولمدة 240 يوم في السنه
ولاحتمالات العطل والصيانة وتذبذب الأسعار يتم خصم 10% من توقعات البيع لتغطي هذه الاحتمالات
وإضافة 10% مصاريف استهلاك معدات
تكاليف إنتاج الطن الواحد500 دولار
معدل سعر بيع الطن توزيع جمله بين 800 و1000 دولار

هذه الدراسة للمرحلة الأولي وبحال تقرر تنفيذ مراحل لاحقه او توسعات سيكون هناك بعض الإضافات المتعلقة
بالمعدات والأسعار ومواصفات المباني

ألخطه التسويقية والإشراف علي التشغيل
1-التسويق علي الانترنت للمكن والمنتج
2-نزول مندوب تسويق بالسيارة والتوزيع لمدة 3 شهور اجل للتجار لحين تعريف السوق بالمنتج
3-نزول مندوب إلي شركات الديكور والتوزيع بنظام العينة لمدة 6 شهور

الإشراف علي التشغيل
يتم بواسطة الشركاء في الفترتين حيث إننا 2 شركاء


----------



## magad22000 (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا استعمل بودره الخشب في عدة صناعات منها البخور وكذلك يشتريها مني بعض اصحاب المسابك للتتريب في قوالب الصب كذلك يمكن ان تستعمل في حظائر تربية الماشية وانا ممكن اشتريها اذا كان عندك نية لذلك


----------



## محمد الأبوتيجي (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (5 يوليو 2011)

تستخدم في صناعة فحم الاراكيل والام دي اف والكثير من الامور
مع التحيات


----------



## el-sharq (7 يناير 2012)

يوجد اشخاص بتشتري النشاره وممكن اساعدك بهذا الموضوع... انت منين ؟


----------



## sayedsarhan (15 يناير 2012)

*ا*

تطحن وتضغط ويصنع منها الواح الخشب المضغوط


----------

